# May/June BFP Anyone? *UPDATE* 5 BFP!!



## Sweetz33

I noticed the March/April one was getting quite lengthy, so I am starting one for those of us who are trying for our :bfp: in May! 

Come on girls!!! Start throwing that :dust:

I might be new to the board but I make one heck of a cheerleader! GO LADIES GO!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Poppy84

I'm on CD2. What day are you on?


----------



## Jessica28

Hi Guys! I am hoping for a May BFP just in time for my Dads birthday (If i would be so lucky of course!). Would be a great-bday gift for him. All my family were devestated when I m/c in January.

Feel feel to stalk my journal too! 

I am CD 4!


----------



## Tawn

Count me in! Well, it might be late April BFP if I can't contain my testing (which is very likely) but I am TTC after my m/c at the end of March and hoping to fall pregnant again before my first AF. 

If I go by my first day of real bleeding I am CD12, but it has only been 5 days since m/c bleeding has stopped so not sure exactly where I am in this cycle or when I will ovulate, but really hoping it doesn't take too long.

Happy BFP hunting everyone! :)


----------



## Pebbles11

Yes! Count me in. I only miscarried last week but desperate to try again! The only thing is I'm so confused about my cycle now..... Some ladies on here count the miscarriage as CD1 for that month however others try to pick up their old cycle. Any ideas?!?!?


----------



## Poppy84

Hi pebbles
Cd1 is the first day of your mc. So sorry for your loss. :-(

My birthday is may 14th. Id love for my present to be a BFP


----------



## Sweetz33

WOOHOO!!!! *Cheers*

:dust: for all!!!

I am on CD1 and DH and I are raring to go! lol Had a D&C in November 2011, started TTC Jan 2012. Mentally I needed a break. It was too close to the holidays for me to want to do much of anything.

We are an older couple, but not old. I will be 34 he will be 41. We have 2 kids already from separate marriages, so this will be our first together. 

*fingers crossed for all!!!*


----------



## bdunn12

Count me in!! Had a missed miscarriage in January and I'm on my second cycle. Have been trying since I was let off pelvic rest in February but no luck yet. I'm on CD 8 now. Trying the SMEP thing. Good luck ladies and baby dust to all of us! :)


----------



## Jessica28

BDunn12 - How far along were you when you miscarried? Are you starting SMEP tonight? I start in 3 days. Guys - feel free to stalk my journal!


----------



## Poppy84

May WILL bring us all good luck!


----------



## MummyWant2be

I will join please...I would love a BFP in May since it's our 10years Anniversary... :)


----------



## Cracker

Count me in! Had my first AF since last week so hopefully will try this cycle:happydance:


----------



## SATH

Count me. Feeling some ovulation pains today but its only been 10 days since mc so who knows what my cycle is doing, all I know I want my sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

April showers will bring us May flowers!!! :flower:

Welcome to all the new people!!!


----------



## Pattypea

Count me in too! Have just got my first AF today since my MMC on 17th Feb (had ERPC 20th Feb) so has taken just over 7 weeks to come. I'm so relieved it's finally here. 
Started spotting very lightly on Sat but it stopped so don't know whether to count my CD1 from Sat or today :wacko: Any ideas anyone?
Here's to lots of May :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## Summer2713

Pattypea said:


> Count me in too! Have just got my first AF today since my MMC on 17th Feb (had ERPC 20th Feb) so has taken just over 7 weeks to come. I'm so relieved it's finally here.
> Started spotting very lightly on Sat but it stopped so don't know whether to count my CD1 from Sat or today :wacko: Any ideas anyone?
> Here's to lots of May :bfp:'s xxx

I would count your cd1 as today .

Count me in for the hopeful May BFPs! 
Had d&e dec. 29 and 2 very long cycles and now hoping things are starting to be normal again! On CD2 and back at TTC!


----------



## Sweetz33

Pattypea said:


> Count me in too! Have just got my first AF today since my MMC on 17th Feb (had ERPC 20th Feb) so has taken just over 7 weeks to come. I'm so relieved it's finally here.
> Started spotting very lightly on Sat but it stopped so don't know whether to count my CD1 from Sat or today :wacko: Any ideas anyone?
> Here's to lots of May :bfp:'s xxx

As far as I know it would be today. They say count from first heavy day.


----------



## littlemama16

Count me in to .. I had a mc in January day before we got married :( I have a bicornuate uterus ( heart shaped ) so hopefully I get my BFP in may to :) 
Good luck and hopefully BFP's for all of us x


----------



## Sweetz33

AF barely anything today....I wonder if my extremely short AF has anything to do with my ovulating time. Does anyone know?


----------



## Poppy84

I hope so! Mine is always 7 days long but this af seems to be slowing down early yay


----------



## Sweetz33

Poppy84 said:


> I hope so! Mine is always 7 days long but this af seems to be slowing down early yay

I noticed after the d&c my periods became very short...I used to have them really heavy for 3-4 days then stop 2-3 days later. Now I bleed heavy for 1 day, then taper off to nothing within 2 days. Also the cramping is sooo much less then it used to be. When I was younger I would miss school sometimes bc the pain was so bad.


----------



## Summer2713

I notice that too....after my d&e my periods have been short. Long cycles but short periods. I don't know! Maybe there is a connection. I'm fine with only 3 days of af that's for sure! Haha!


----------



## cherrytomato

Joining the crowd...

Only mc'd last week and no idea what my cycle will be like, but we're getting started as soon as things have settled down. Would be nice if we managed it by oh's birthday at the end of May :)

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

I will also be joining. After my TR my periods has been 3 days where as it was usually 7. My conception week is next week and we are praying for a BFP in MAY


----------



## Sweetz33

Mrstruth said:


> I will also be joining. After my TR my periods has been 3 days where as it was usually 7. My conception week is next week and we are praying for a BFP in MAY

gl girl!!! :dust:


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks a lot Lady!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Sweetz33

I dunno about you ladies but I can't wait for the :witch: to be gone so I can start with the trying again!! I have a good feeling about May. :)


----------



## JoLM

I'm hoping for a May BFP maybe late April BFP, I think i'm CD12. I've had my 2nd AF after an ERPC in Jan 12. FX'd for everyone. xx


----------



## Mrstruth

I am hoping so as well


----------



## Poppy84

I have a good feeling about may too


----------



## Summer2713

Sweetz33 said:


> I dunno about you ladies but I can't wait for the :witch: to be gone so I can start with the trying again!! I have a good feeling about May. :)

:happydance: totally in the same boat!! Haha! I'm on cd3 and hoping af is gone by tomorrow some can get started! I've been ovulating late tho so prob wouldn't get a BFP til May for sure.....fingers crossed for us all!!!


----------



## hobbnob

I want to join you guys! I had a miscarriage in March or February I actually don't know the actual time. I bled forever and it stopped after 46 days. anyway, had my first AF two weeks ago and am ovulation, I think, as I type this ;-) While it may be an April BFP, I still think it counts for this forum. I am hopeful and incidentally my birthday is the day after my AF is due so... stay tuned.


----------



## Sweetz33

So...after some research online (Google is my best friend and worst enemy lol) I think I have a possible reason to why I have been having so much difficulty. I have shown signs of hypothyroidism for months and have asked my doc to do blood tests. He refused and I switched doctors. New appt on the 19th. I am going to demand the blood tests. If it is my thyroid, that would explain everything...the tiredness, moodness, weight gain, itty bitty periods, etc etc. I kinda hope that is all it is bc that is an easy fix. I was put on medication years ago that a side effect was problems with the thyroid. Levels should of been checked and they never were. *facepalm* *fingers crossed for the 19th* I will let ya'll know...


----------



## Cracker

my AF is normally 7 days and was only 3/4 days as well this time too - had pprom at 15 weeks and ERPC to remove placenta. has anyone's ovulation day changed I am normally CD18/19 and wondering if it will happen earlier or later??


----------



## JoLM

Hi Cracker, my cycles day have completly changed after my ERPC. The first AF took 8 1/2 weeks and then my latest AF arrived 3 weeks later. I'm presuming my ovulation days are are still all over the place. Before my MMC, I had a 28 day cycle without fail.


----------



## Poppy84

Time will tell- i usually ovulate cd12-14. Im on cd5 at the moment after my first af and I really hope I don't have to wait longer than usual to ovulate. Im going to start using my opk's tomorrow as I really don't want to miss it and u never know.... Maybe I will ovulate really early


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey! Know some of you already am 8 weeks post erpc for a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks, may have had af (brown bleeding 1 red spot gp seems to think was), starting 24 days ago, haven't ovulated yet, not sure what is going on but am trying to be hopeful for a BFP in May!! 

Heres to baby dust to all of us- and to a lucky thread!!
:dust:


----------



## bdunn12

Jessica28 said:


> BDunn12 - How far along were you when you miscarried? Are you starting SMEP tonight? I start in 3 days. Guys - feel free to stalk my journal!

I was 8w4d when the heart stopped beating but didn't find out until 10w2d. :cry: I started SMEP on Tuesday! Unfortunately, I missed BDing today because DH had to work! I'll rape him tomorrow though. :)


----------



## bdunn12

littlemama16 said:


> Count me in to .. I had a mc in January day before we got married :( I have a bicornuate uterus ( heart shaped ) so hopefully I get my BFP in may to :)
> Good luck and hopefully BFP's for all of us x

I have a bicornuate uterus too! I'm sorry for your loss. Especially the day before you got married! :(


----------



## littlemama16

bdunn12 said:


> littlemama16 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in to .. I had a mc in January day before we got married :( I have a bicornuate uterus ( heart shaped ) so hopefully I get my BFP in may to :)
> Good luck and hopefully BFP's for all of us x
> 
> I have a bicornuate uterus too! I'm sorry for your loss. Especially the day before you got married! :(Click to expand...

Yeah was pretty hard but we had a beautiful day and knew our little angle baby was watching over us .. I am thinking I am pregnant now even though have only just finished AF but was talking to my doc yesterday and us ladies with a BU are more likely to still get our period as while one side is pregnant tr other side doesn't realize so still menstrates which is a huge bummer :/ just gotta build up the courage to test lol xx


----------



## bdunn12

littlemama16 said:


> bdunn12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemama16 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in to .. I had a mc in January day before we got married :( I have a bicornuate uterus ( heart shaped ) so hopefully I get my BFP in may to :)
> Good luck and hopefully BFP's for all of us x
> 
> I have a bicornuate uterus too! I'm sorry for your loss. Especially the day before you got married! :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah was pretty hard but we had a beautiful day and knew our little angle baby was watching over us .. I am thinking I am pregnant now even though have only just finished AF but was talking to my doc yesterday and us ladies with a BU are more likely to still get our period as while one side is pregnant tr other side doesn't realize so still menstrates which is a huge bummer :/ just gotta build up the courage to test lol xxClick to expand...

Oh wow! Are you serious? Maybe I need to test! It's kind of good and bad in a way. :test:


----------



## littlemama16

Yeah my last period was different to normal normally I am light first day the medium to heavy for 3 days then light on 5th day and spotting on 6th but this month it was spotting for 1 day the. Light to meduim for 1 and half days then back to spotting for 2 and half days so def not a normal period for me.. But trying not to get my hopes to high in case it's a neg I have 5 tests sitting here just waiting for my I just can't seem to find the courage lol x


----------



## bdunn12

Lol do it!!!! Have you had any symptoms other than the period??


----------



## littlemama16

Had back ache on and off bigger areolas and the last time I was pregnant I got muscle spasms in my left shoulder and am experiencing the same thing. Starting to get pretty tired early on in the day not sleeping the best of a night either but even with my last pregnancy these are all the symptoms I got I never had running to the bathroom every 2 mins or nausea (hubby got that tho lol) so am hoping for a BFP :) how long you been TTC?


----------



## Sweetz33

GL little mama and bdunn!! TEST!!!! Lol!! I'm curious! Be brave! You can do it!


----------



## littlemama16

Sweetz33 said:


> GL little mama and bdunn!! TEST!!!! Lol!! I'm curious! Be brave! You can do it!

Thank you xx will update as soon as I test :)


----------



## JoLM

FX'd littlemama, hope you get your BFP. xx


----------



## Sweetz33

littlemama16 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> GL little mama and bdunn!! TEST!!!! Lol!! I'm curious! Be brave! You can do it!
> 
> Thank you xx will update as soon as I test :)Click to expand...

FX'd!!! *paces nervously* lol :winkwink:


----------



## Sprite2011

Exciting!! finger crossed for a BFP for you littlemama!!

I have a didelphic uterus which is 2 totally separate uterus's each with its own cervix (had vaginal septum which was divided when I was 16), I could get pregnant in either side (missed mc was in the left) so am a high risk for twin pregnancy possible different gestational ages!!:wacko: (my doc has had 2 other ladies with this in her career and they both had twins!), also means am likely to have bleeding from which ever uterus I am not pregnant in!! my pregnancies will be classed as high risk due to likelihood of early labour but am quite prepeared for that and some women do make it to term so hopefully will be lucky!
They don't think that my miscarriage was anything to do with my weird uterus tho which is good news!
My clear blue fertility monitor has gone back to low fertility, never reached peak weird :dohh: am having af pains and sore bbs so think af is on her way, hope so then i can get back on track for my May BFP!!
:hugs:


----------



## kmp

Hello ladies, can I join? I am actually hoping for a june bfp, but will be ttc end of may. I had surgery march 19 and have to have an hsg before ttc which will give me the green light for may! I have had an early mc and a horrible ectopic, but am ready for some happy news!

Sprite2011, I am sooo excited to meet you. I am drawn to your name. My very beloved dog was named Sprite (passed in 2007 and still miss her!)


----------



## bdunn12

Did you test littlemama? :test: :test: :test: :haha: 

I tested anddddddd BFN. Just as I expected.

We started ttc in October 2011, got pregnant in November 2011. Had the miscarriage in January 2012 and we started back ttc in February and no luck yet. We have been more NTNP. This month we are really trying though. Seems like my cycles are back on track so I feel like I know what my body is going to do and I won't be in the dark this cycle. Good luck with testing!!

Sprite 2011 - That is so weird! When they told me I had a heart shaped uterus the doctor looked at me and said, "Do you know if you have two cervix?"...I looked at her like she was crazy and she just had the most serious face. I didn't even know that was possible!


----------



## littlemama16

Oh wow we got pregnant at the same time and both our angels were taken away in jan 2012 :( we started trying straight away but no luck yet .. I tested this morning with an Internet cheapie and was bfn but I don't know something just doesn't sit right with me.. I started bbt this month so hopefully that will help out as since my miscarriage I never have much EWCM but I have been getting little stingy burning pains in my left ovary not like oh my pain just a little annoying still have back ache on and off and sooo tired and very wet feeling down there even tho I am not my cervix has gone right back up soo hopefully the test just wasnt sensitive enough F'Xd I get a BFP soon x


----------



## Sprite2011

bdunn12 said:


> Did you test littlemama? :test: :test: :test: :haha:
> 
> I tested anddddddd BFN. Just as I expected.
> 
> We started ttc in October 2011, got pregnant in November 2011. Had the miscarriage in January 2012 and we started back ttc in February and no luck yet. We have been more NTNP. This month we are really trying though. Seems like my cycles are back on track so I feel like I know what my body is going to do and I won't be in the dark this cycle. Good luck with testing!!
> 
> Sprite 2011 - That is so weird! When they told me I had a heart shaped uterus the doctor looked at me and said, "Do you know if you have two cervix?"...I looked at her like she was crazy and she just had the most serious face. I didn't even know that was possible!

Yep its pretty weird and rare- I didn't know I had anything wrong until I was 16 and had a scan for abdo pain! Had had awful afs and would just leak past tampons (sorry if tmi), but we just thought it was cos I was young and had never got anyone to look :blush: They divided the septum in the vagina (thank god had never tried to have sex, would be a virgin now as would have been impossible and hideous:rofl:!!) but the uterus's are totally divided, some women can get a thin septum which will break in pregnancy but no am not that lucky!!
As I mentioned my last pregnancy was in the left which is v slightly larger, so would probably be best if fell in that one again but I'll take either!!
Hormones still not back on track really after mc but really hoping for a May BFP!!:happydance:


----------



## kmp

Good luck littlemamma, I was VERY wet with both BFP's so hopefully that is a good sign!!! Sprite, very interesting about your uterus. (Strange sentence) I had a septate dividing my uterus, but had surgery in March to remove it. I would love to have twins! Are you automatically high-risk or does it depend on which side you get pg in? I am high risk due to a kidney issue.


----------



## Sprite2011

kmp said:


> Good luck littlemamma, I was VERY wet with both BFP's so hopefully that is a good sign!!! Sprite, very interesting about your uterus. (Strange sentence) I had a septate dividing my uterus, but had surgery in March to remove it. I would love to have twins! Are you automatically high-risk or does it depend on which side you get pg in? I am high risk due to a kidney issue.

its amazing how many weird things can happen isn't it!! Is your kidney thing related to the uterus thing you had? I know that people with my condition can have duplex kidneys too, but have managed to avoid!
I will always be high risk in pregnancy as may unlikely to make it to 40 weeks and will have to have a c-section, cervix's (plural!!!) unlikely to dilate either!
xx


----------



## Sweetz33

I am high risk as well. They keep an eye on me bc I'm hypoglycemic and I don't eat much in early pregnancy bc I get real sick. I never seem to gain weight when I get pregnant until the end, then I blow up like a balloon haha I will deal with the sick, I just want my sticky bean!


----------



## kmp

Sprite, my kidney issue is not related to septate. They did look into it because they both form around the same time, but my kidney issue is not a formation problem but a scarring/filtration problem. It is strange though, you can go through your whole life seeming to be as healthy as can be and in one year find out you have kidney disease and problems with your uterus causing an ectopic and mc. Looking forward now though!! Can't wait till the end of May! It is soo exciting to think of having a baby finally!


----------



## Emmy0320

Hoping for a May BFP here too. It's CD 4 for me so we will be starting to try again soon! I waited two cycles after my mc, per doctors orders, and am ready to go! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## littlemama16

I have decided to just see what happens regarding being pregnant or not and just enjoying BDing with hubby I am due to ovulate at the end of the week and I have some OPK'S but this is my first month using them so does ladies know when I should start testing for the big O since my MC in jan I have been a 30 day cycle, I am predicted to ovulate (according to fertility friend) between the 20th and 22nd so any ideas when to start using the OPK'S?? I started temping this month but I know that only predicts ovulation afterwards x


----------



## JoLM

Sweetz33 said:


> I am high risk as well. They keep an eye on me bc I'm hypoglycemic and I don't eat much in early pregnancy bc I get real sick. I never seem to gain weight when I get pregnant until the end, then I blow up like a balloon haha I will deal with the sick, I just want my sticky bean!

Hi Sweetz33, I'm the other way a Type 1 Diabetic since I was 8 years old, which make pregnancy high risk. They have to try and stop my sugars getting too high whilst pregnant and apparently we have huge babies. xx


----------



## JoLM

Has anyone starting comparing pregnancy symptoms with previous symptoms? I'm about CD 17 and sure my boobs are getting tender, which is similar to last time. I've also got lower back pain and dull cramps in stomach, AF not due for another 11 days and did get this as well. xx


----------



## bdunn12

JoLM - Yessss. I'm crazy. I haven't even O'd yet that I know of and I took a pregnancy test today because my boobs felt tender, i've been tired, and I've gained 2 pounds in like a week. I took it knowing it was going to be negative but couldn't resist the urge. :nope:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies, any chance I could join in?

This is my first cycle after a chemical pregnancy last month and am about to ov today or tomorrow.

I've got a history of 2 mmc before having my DD then since we started TTC last Sept (when DD turned 1), i've had an early mc, another mmc at 11 weeks and now the CP. Trying to remain as optimistic as possible but because i haven't been sure to start TTC again this month, we've been more NTNP rather than follow a BD 'plan' (and I am a girl who sure loves a plan!).

GL to all and fingers crossed for plenty of sticky BFP'S x


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome glitter! :) 

So isn't this the greatest...entering my fertile time and what do I do?? I pull out my dang back!! Argh...son of a *BLEEP* lol!! S'ok.. I'm relaxing today, and hope it heals itself fast! I joked with DH saying he will have to do all the work haha! Must find the humor in everything! That's me! Hope the rest of you are having better luck the I am!


----------



## Tawn

I am still waiting to ovulate here. I am on CD21 (counting 1st day of m/c bleeding as day 1) and had some spots of EWCM yesterday but then it all went away and I've had no O pains or +OPKs. Can't wait for O to come for real so that we can have a chance at catching this eggy!


----------



## Sprite2011

Sweetz- we have a saying.. lie back and think of England!! May come in useful :winkwink: :rofl:

I have finally got my first proper af 9 weeks after the mc, had really light bleeding 28 days before this bleed so seem to have gone back to normal again, this bleed much heavier tho (horribly so but suppose its been a while!!), didn't ovulate tho so hopefully that will be at usual time and can try for my sticky bean!! :happydance:
can't believe how happy I am for af although feel pretty :growlmad: actually a good thing!!

Hey glitter, welcome to the thread:hi:

Hope we have many BFPs!!!
:hugs:


----------



## JoLM

bdunn12 said:


> JoLM - Yessss. I'm crazy. I haven't even O'd yet that I know of and I took a pregnancy test today because my boobs felt tender, i've been tired, and I've gained 2 pounds in like a week. I took it knowing it was going to be negative but couldn't resist the urge. :nope:

I know how you feel, I did a test last night and it was the expected BFN. I've now promised myself not to do another before next Friday 27th, when AF due. But boobs very tender still and getting occasional sharp pain in stomach.

My FX'd are crossed for you.


----------



## kmp

Good luck Tawn and JolM!!! Can't wait to hear some good news!

Bdunn, Sweetz, and Sprite you all crack me up!!!! Sweetz, you will be doing all the work for the next 9 months so lay back and relax hahaha

AFM, I am waiting to O altho only on day 6 so i have about 10 days. Really, really feel like forgetting the dr's orders and trying this month, but I guess I will wait to get the hsg and shoot for May. Spring is in the air and it is time to make some babies darn it!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I'm on cd11 after first af. Waiting to ovulate. Cm indicates I should o soon but still getting negative opk's. Hope it happens soon!

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Sweetz33

Lay back and relax and think of England...I can do that haha!! :laugh2:

Back feeling better & DH starts his PTO Friday. He has this Friday until a week from Monday off. Wasn't planned this way but my whole fertile time he is off! Awesome!! He will have to do the work tonight to make sure I don't hurt anything any worse though lol.


----------



## mammaspath

Can i jump in on this thread? im wating on af to show but i should be cd1 in the next couple days


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies can I join? The :witch: has shown her face today so cd1.... Hard work this trying to conceive malarkey :(


----------



## Sprite2011

hey Cheryl!
glad she has finally shown her face!! i'm now CD3 on my first proper af after the mmc (only took 9 weeks!!), no ovulation last cycle so am keeping my fingers crossed for this one! why is it so hard??? 

mammaspat :hi: welcome to the thread

heres to everyone getting their sticky beans!! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Sprite2011 said:


> hey Cheryl!
> glad she has finally shown her face!! i'm now CD3 on my first proper af after the mmc (only took 9 weeks!!), no ovulation last cycle so am keeping my fingers crossed for this one! why is it so hard???
> 
> mammaspat :hi: welcome to the thread
> 
> heres to everyone getting their sticky beans!! :hugs:

Aw sprite I kno guess I've been lucky it's only been 6 wks since mc and I did get a +OPK but to be honest it's better to hav had af then u can date the pregnancy when it happens..
I didn't realise how hard it was I came off my pill may last yr and was ntnp until jan then used OPKs for the 1st time then and got a BFP but I didn't think I wud hav needed to worry of mc cos I'm 26 and healthy..
If I knew it was this had I wud hav came off the pill after my wedding in 2010 and started OPKs last yr....
Let's hope tht this is our body's getting back to normal and let the BFPs come our way...

Lots of :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

&#9834;&#9835;Temperature is a risssiiiiiinnnnnn'&#9835;&#9834; 

&#9834;&#9835;Hubby on vacation&#9835;&#9834;

&#9834;&#9835;Gunna get ma' freak on&#9835;&#9834;

&#9834;&#9835;With some old skool insemination&#9835;&#9834;

HAHAHA!!! Ok I admit it....I'm an idiot :dohh:...but at least I made ya'll laugh right?!:happydance::haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Sweetz33 said:


> &#9834;&#9835;Temperature is a risssiiiiiinnnnnn'&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;Hubby on vacation&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;Gunna get ma' freak on&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;With some old skool insemination&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> HAHAHA!!! Ok I admit it....I'm an idiot :dohh:...but at least I made ya'll laugh right?!:happydance::haha:

Ha ha!! Awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## JoLM

Stomach and back pains are getting worse and think i'm looking at another 21 day cycle used to be 28 days without fail before MMC. I'm going to have to be jumping on husband as soon as AF clears at this rate. Oh well might still manage a May BFP at this rate. xxx


----------



## Mrstruth

Sweetz33 said:


> &#9834;&#9835;Temperature is a risssiiiiiinnnnnn'&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;Hubby on vacation&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;Gunna get ma' freak on&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;With some old skool insemination&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> HAHAHA!!! Ok I admit it....I'm an idiot :dohh:...but at least I made ya'll laugh right?!:happydance::haha:

Sending plenty of baby dust to you and the hubby on his vacation :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

TY MrsTruth!!

I go in for blood tests tomorrow. Doctors really are thinking that I have something wrong with my thyroid. I recently switched doctors and this one actually listens. He is running all sorts of blood tests to rule out what might be happening and he is upset with my other doctor bc he performed all the expensive tests before doing a simple blood test. He says with the symptoms I am exhibiting that is most likely the culprit. This means when I do get pregnant I will need supplements as the thyroid is what controls pretty much all functions and is what kick starts the body to be able to support a growing fetus. He said that this is most likely why I miscarried this past November. It actually makes sense. 

I am getting a CBC to check platelets, diabetes check (my blood sugar was 65...he said that was low considering I just had coffee with sugar, creamer & a glazed doughnut haha), cholesterol check, liver function, kidney function, & thyroid hormone levels. 

FX'd they figure this out!


----------



## Mrstruth

Sweetz33 I am so happy for you and it sounds like you have did the right thing by switching providers. And with him nipping the situation in the bud I bet the next few mo the you receive your sticky bean


----------



## Sweetz33

I never thought I would say this but OMG my DH keeps "surprising me" lol!! He really wants this sticky bean haha!!! Hey I ain't complaining!! He knows I am ovulating this week so he is trying his best. :) FX'd!!!!!

Hopefully in the next few weeks I will get my :bfp:


----------



## Poppy84

I got a positive opk today wooohooo


----------



## Sprite2011

Good luck to you both!!
Really hope I do ovulate this month FX'd really want my BFP!!
Baby dust to all
:hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Sprite2011 said:


> Good luck to you both!!
> Really hope I do ovulate this month FX'd really want my BFP!!
> Baby dust to all
> :hugs:

TY Sprite!!

FX'd for you!!


----------



## littlemama16

Hey ladies hope we all get our BFPs soon I am 3dpo got a positive OPK on cycle day 13 and my temps show I OV on cycle day 14 so lots of BDing I am due for AF on may 6th so hopefully she doesn't show so know just gotta sit impaitiently and do the 2ww torture haha x


----------



## kmp

GL all!! Hope May will be the month! It is funny bc as hard as the tww is, when you have to wait to try again due to medical stuff you just can't wait to be in the tww again! So funny how things change!


----------



## Poppy84

Iv spent weeks wanting to be in the TWW and now I'm 1dpo I can't wait for it to be over haha. Then if I do get a BFP it will be another long wait til first scan. I hate waiting!


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh Lordy my nerves are shot! lol I am worn out too!! Tonight and tomorrow we will BD again in hopes that something catches...but us old folks are worn out!! 

Tuesday I start my TWW...and my nerves will be all over the place until I get either AF or a BFP.... ARGH!!!! 

*paces around house*


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> I noticed the March/April one was getting quite lengthy, so I am starting one for those of us who are trying for our :bfp: in May!
> 
> Come on girls!!! Start throwing that :dust:
> 
> I might be new to the board but I make one heck of a cheerleader! GO LADIES GO!!! :winkwink:

I'm on board here! Hoping for a Mother's Day :bfp:!!! Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> I'm on CD2. What day are you on?

I'm on CD#9! Ready to get this show on the road!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> WOOHOO!!!! *Cheers*
> 
> :dust: for all!!!
> 
> I am on CD1 and DH and I are raring to go! lol Had a D&C in November 2011, started TTC Jan 2012. Mentally I needed a break. It was too close to the holidays for me to want to do much of anything.
> 
> We are an older couple, but not old. I will be 34 he will be 41. We have 2 kids already from separate marriages, so this will be our first together.
> 
> *fingers crossed for all!!!*

I had my D&C in November 2011 as well. My Doc ordered us not to try again for 2 full cycles after that so we waited impatiently. We are older too. Well...older in terms of conceiving babies. I'll be 33 in November and my hubby 33 in December. My clock is ticking loudly. He, he...my fingers are crossed for you two as well!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> &#9834;&#9835;Temperature is a risssiiiiiinnnnnn'&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;Hubby on vacation&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;Gunna get ma' freak on&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> &#9834;&#9835;With some old skool insemination&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> HAHAHA!!! Ok I admit it....I'm an idiot :dohh:...but at least I made ya'll laugh right?!:happydance::haha:

I LIKE your spunk!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> I never thought I would say this but OMG my DH keeps "surprising me" lol!! He really wants this sticky bean haha!!! Hey I ain't complaining!! He knows I am ovulating this week so he is trying his best. :) FX'd!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully in the next few weeks I will get my :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Can I join in please, I too am hoping for a may :bfp: following my mmc and erpc on 28th Feb.

We started trying again straight away but the :witch: got me 6th April.

I now don't know where I am in my cycle as I had what seems to be a second period cd13-17 so don't know if I am now cd18 or back at cd6???? 

Either way I am hoping for a May :bfp:

Good luck to all you ladies on your may bfp's


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Can I join in please, I too am hoping for a may :bfp: following my mmc and erpc on 28th Feb.
> 
> We started trying again straight away but the :witch: got me 6th April.
> 
> I now don't know where I am in my cycle as I had what seems to be a second period cd13-17 so don't know if I am now cd18 or back at cd6????
> 
> Either way I am hoping for a May :bfp:
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies on your may bfp's

Good luck MrsDuck, we're all here for you!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you ttcbabyisom.

I have just received the opk's I ordered so I will be able to see if I am actually ovulating or not??

Been doing lots of bd'ing so hopefully I have.

Roll on the May :bfp:s


----------



## ttcbabyisom

START BD :sex: tomorrow! Can't wait! Hoping for a little miracle to come of this one.


----------



## Sweetz33

Now comes the part I hate....officially on the TWW now...*paces* I think I am driving my DH bonkers haha!

On a side note....am definitely getting the #3 symptom...but that could be the red beans and rice I ate last night ROFL!


----------



## Mrstruth

Sweetz33 said:


> Now comes the part I hate....officially on the TWW now...*paces* I think I am driving my DH bonkers haha!
> 
> On a side note....am definitely getting the #3 symptom...but that could be the red beans and rice I ate last night ROFL!

sweetz33 Yes I had been having that as well. But today I am nauseated, have heartburn and feeling tired and fatigue.

I hope you ladies Get a BFP


----------



## Poppy84

I'm 3/4 dpo and I really can't wait to start poas!!!!!!! I hate waiting


----------



## JoLM

Hi everyone,

Well AF still hasn't showed yet, looks like i've not started to do a 21 day cycle. Still got tender breasts and have been doing HPT all BFN so far. If I've gone back to normal 28 day cycle AF should arrive Friday so eveything crossed at the moment. xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies

Happy bd'ing ttcbabyisom.

JoLM it's still early, fingers crossed the witch doesn't show.

If my cycles are as normal I'm 12 days til af and am in the tww also. Let the symptom spotting begin!


----------



## Tawn

I got my +OPK Sunday so I think I am 1DPO, so I am with you in the TWW MrsDuck! Let's hope we start getting some BFPs to add to this title! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Now comes the part I hate....officially on the TWW now...*paces* I think I am driving my DH bonkers haha!
> 
> On a side note....am definitely getting the #3 symptom...but that could be the red beans and rice I ate last night ROFL!

I'm ready for my TWW to hurry up and get here. All of this drives me nuts. I'm happy to make love to hubby but am just ready to be done with that part and onto the wait so i can hurry up and get to my TEST day! This sounds horrible i know. IMPATIENCE is all of our middle names! :wacko:


----------



## Sprite2011

I can't wait to be in the 2ww!! The cbfm has started showing high again after no peak last month, am hoping get to peak this cycle then at least will know body gearing up to ovulate, if nothing this cycle am going to start temping as well, seems so unfair that i got pregnant so easily last time but after the loss its so hard!
xx


----------



## Mrstruth

Sprite2011 it's a unbearable time lol but I am excited and scared


----------



## CherylC3

And they say ur more fertile after a mc... Yeah right!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to the torture of the tww Tawn.

Bring on the BFP's.

When in May are you all starting to test?


----------



## littlemama16

I am 6 dpo so am testing next sat or sun 5 or 6th may so hopefully get my BFP :) feeling like I am out this month tho but then every other month I have thought I was in but turned out to be wrong so hopefully this is my month for a BFP :) hope we all get our BFP's xx


----------



## Tawn

I think I will test for the first time at 10DPO on Thursday May 3rd, I think. If it is BFN, I will probably then (TRY!!!) to wait till Sunday at 13DPO.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

1st day of BD'ing = CHECK!


----------



## Sprite2011

CherylC3 said:


> And they say ur more fertile after a mc... Yeah right!!

Maybe for some not for me!!! In a real grump today for some reason really pissed off am still having to go thro this! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsDuck

It looks like I'll be testing the same weekend as you Tawn and littlemama my af is due 7th so will try to be strong and wait til then to test.

Happy bd'ing ttcbabyisom.

Sorry you're feeling down sprite but May is going to be a lucky month :flower:


----------



## Sprite2011

MrsDuck said:


> It looks like I'll be testing the same weekend as you Tawn and littlemama my af is due 7th so will try to be strong and wait til then to test.
> 
> Happy bd'ing ttcbabyisom.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling down sprite but May is going to be a lucky month :flower:

Thanks MrsDuck! Try so hard to put on a brave happy face at work that sometimes when I get home I crumble a bit, dh starting a new job next week so don't want to bother him, maybe bit hormonal as well, watched Bones tonight and she had her baby and I started blubbing- lame!!:cry:


----------



## littlemama16

So last two days poor hubby has been experiencing what seems to morning sickness wakes up feeling sick and by lunch time is vomiting or bad drireaching which is exactly what happened last time I was pregnant so hopefully it's a good sign just not to good for poor DH :/


----------



## Mrstruth

I been feeling bloated and gas as well but for every day the entire 8dpo. I would like to ask you ladies about CM. Mines is watery is that normal. I am very watery. Clear watery. My body cm been consistent the last six days last night like lotion now it's watery again??? Any advice


----------



## Poppy84

I think cm can be different for everyone so it's not the most reliable of symptoms.
My cm was always changing throughout the first few weeks of my last pregnancy but it always changes to watery before af too. However, the fact that there is a lot could be a good sign


----------



## Mrstruth

Poppy84 said:


> I think cm can be different for everyone so it's not the most reliable of symptoms.
> My cm was always changing throughout the first few weeks of my last pregnancy but it always changes to watery before af too. However, the fact that there is a lot could be a good sign

Yes it's a lot and I am not really watery before AF normally just the normal discharge and then boom she shows. My tale bone is hurting and I am having sharp mild cramps in my abdomen which is odd I never cramp before a cycle and even after My surgery AF is always on time. I have also placed my excitement away just in case this is something different.


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo sounds promising yay

I'm 5dpo and my boobs have started hurting and I also have done sharp cramps every so often today. Hoping it's implantation yat


----------



## Tawn

Poppy84 said:


> Oooo sounds promising yay
> 
> I'm 5dpo and my boobs have started hurting and I also have done sharp cramps every so often today. Hoping it's implantation yat

Yay Poppy! Those symptoms sound very promising! Fx'd for you!


----------



## Mrstruth

Poppy84 said:


> Oooo sounds promising yay
> 
> I'm 5dpo and my boobs have started hurting and I also have done sharp cramps every so often today. Hoping it's implantation yat

You sounds as if you are heading to implantation. I am having sharp pains and mild cramps on my abdomen


----------



## MrsDuck

Sprite, maybe dh's new job will be a bit of a distraction making time fly by, you'll be in the dreaded tww before you know it. 

Littlemama that's brilliant I wish there was a way our dh's could have all our symptoms.

Mrstruth and poppy promising signs, fingers crossed.

afm no symptoms to report just a touch of a headache today that won't go away.


----------



## littlemama16

Haha yeah it would be nice , last night when I was in bed I have little niggly pains in both my ovaries hoping it was implantation I also bbt chart and when I temped this morning my temp had gone up again so hoping that's a good sign :) xx
Good luck to everyone baby dust to all so hoping we all get our may BFPs x


----------



## Straub

Hi all today is my first day posting in any threads and I have enjoyed reading all your threads. I've recently had two miscarriages one Jan and one three weeks ago. I'm wanting to conceive straight away again. After bleeding we started BD and I used OPK for a few days and then decided to stop using the OPKs and just hope nature takes its course. I've just decided again that I really want to know when I ovulate and have started using the OPK again. I'm hoping for a positive OPK soon and a BFP in May. Two losses in a row has been un bearable so fingers crossed for a sticky bean soon for us all!!


----------



## littlemama16

So sorry to hear your MC straub hugs to you xx hope you get your BFP real soon hunni xx


----------



## MrsDuck

So sorry for your losses Straub, fingers crossed for all our sticky beans soon.

More positive signs there littlemama yay.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> I can't wait to be in the 2ww!! The cbfm has started showing high again after no peak last month, am hoping get to peak this cycle then at least will know body gearing up to ovulate, if nothing this cycle am going to start temping as well, seems so unfair that i got pregnant so easily last time but after the loss its so hard!
> xx

You ovulate on Monday too? I'm supposed to! FX!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> And they say ur more fertile after a mc... Yeah right!!

NO KIDDING! Whoever THEY are suck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Welcome to the torture of the tww Tawn.
> 
> Bring on the BFP's.
> 
> When in May are you all starting to test?

right now my thinking is i will test on the 15th, the day my AF is supposed to return. That would be 14/15 DPO but not sure i'll be able to wait that long. I thought about testing on Mother's Day. How awesome would it be to see a +! But then how horrible and sad would it be to see a -...we shall see.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Straub said:


> Hi all today is my first day posting in any threads and I have enjoyed reading all your threads. I've recently had two miscarriages one Jan and one three weeks ago. I'm wanting to conceive straight away again. After bleeding we started BD and I used OPK for a few days and then decided to stop using the OPKs and just hope nature takes its course. I've just decided again that I really want to know when I ovulate and have started using the OPK again. I'm hoping for a positive OPK soon and a BFP in May. Two losses in a row has been un bearable so fingers crossed for a sticky bean soon for us all!!

welcome to this thread Straub! So sorry to hear about your miscarriages but hang in there and hopefully you get a :bfp: soon! One that sticks this time!


----------



## Mrstruth

Straub said:


> Hi all today is my first day posting in any threads and I have enjoyed reading all your threads. I've recently had two miscarriages one Jan and one three weeks ago. I'm wanting to conceive straight away again. After bleeding we started BD and I used OPK for a few days and then decided to stop using the OPKs and just hope nature takes its course. I've just decided again that I really want to know when I ovulate and have started using the OPK again. I'm hoping for a positive OPK soon and a BFP in May. Two losses in a row has been un bearable so fingers crossed for a sticky bean soon for us all!!

Strain I am sorry for your lost. Wishing you get another :BFP:


----------



## Sweetz33

*yawn*

Been off here for a few days...been a very busy bee. 1st of all welcome to all the new faces!!!!

Good News:
Blood tests came back and all were good (enough lol) Nothing to be really concerned about. All he said is if I do get pregnant they need to watch for diabetes. 

My son started baseball again (so proud)

Have been babysitting the nephew...DH says training for when ours comes bc this boy is a VERY hyperactive and emotional 4 y/o lol. I finally got him to bed, and I am pooped!! :wacko:

Have been a bit emotional for no reason, gasy (I know...TMI) and today when I freed my girls from their holding cell they were sore and a wee bit swollen...All good signs in my book! COME ON MORE SIGNS!! lol:happydance:

Bad News:

I am still as impatient as ever! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello everyone

It sounds like youve been really busy sweetz, great news about your results :thumbup: your symptoms look good too, when will you test?

I need your help please lovely ladies. It looks like my second bleed was my af and not the first bleed even though the first was more af like.

Just to recap I bled for 5 days which I thought was my first af after my mmc and erpc in feb then started bleeding again cd13-17 which was very light not much on my panty liner just when I wipe (sorry tmi) I wasn't using opks at this time but thought maybe it was ov bleeding when it started?

I then bought opks and started testing once a day after the bleeding stopped and yesterday I had a faint line. I tested again this morning and got a dark line. Did a pg test just in case but bfn

Is it possible to have 2 periods within 2 weeks of each other?

My gut is that I am back at ov and cd11 and not cd23 or could I be pregnant and opks are picking it up but not the cheapie pg tests as I could be 10 days dpo?

My damn body is just confusing me.


----------



## Poppy84

I had some spotting about 2 weeks after my mmc. Aparently it's not counted as af unless it is red. Was urs red?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi poppy thanks for responding I bled after my op then nothing for 6 days then bled for 3 days the nothing for 26 days so I assumed the next bleed was af but then the final bleed 13 days later and yes it was all red blood?


----------



## Sprite2011

MrsDuck said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> It sounds like youve been really busy sweetz, great news about your results :thumbup: your symptoms look good too, when will you test?
> 
> I need your help please lovely ladies. It looks like my second bleed was my af and not the first bleed even though the first was more af like.
> 
> Just to recap I bled for 5 days which I thought was my first af after my mmc and erpc in feb then started bleeding again cd13-17 which was very light not much on my panty liner just when I wipe (sorry tmi) I wasn't using opks at this time but thought maybe it was ov bleeding when it started?
> 
> I then bought opks and started testing once a day after the bleeding stopped and yesterday I had a faint line. I tested again this morning and got a dark line. Did a pg test just in case but bfn
> 
> Is it possible to have 2 periods within 2 weeks of each other?
> 
> My gut is that I am back at ov and cd11 and not cd23 or could I be pregnant and opks are picking it up but not the cheapie pg tests as I could be 10 days dpo?
> 
> My damn body is just confusing me.

Wow how confusing for you! I suppose it is possible to have 2 bleeds, after mmc and erpcs are bodies are so messed up!! I say keep bding and buy a hpt tomorrow or if you can't wait today!! I know they say that a OPK will come up positive in pregnancy but I have never tried so am not sure!!
Good luck- let us know what happens!!!
fx'd for a BFP to everyone in the 2WW xx


----------



## JoLM

Hi MrsDuck, My AF have been all over the place following ERPC in Jan, first one was 8 weeks after then had another AF 3 weeks after that and I was due again on Friday got the pains but no blood (sorry if TMI) plus BFN. 

Hi Straub, welcome and I know how you feel, I had to MC in Oct got PG again straight away and then had a MMC.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks poppy, sprite an JoLM for your thoughts I suppose it's just a bit of a waiting game see what happens next with my crazy body I'll keep peeing on sticks til I get fingers crossed a BFP or another AF shows.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I heard this today for the first time and it made me think of my miscarriage and loss of my first baby (although too early to even be my baby i guess). I know some of the lyrics don't make sense for that but most do. It's a pretty song but sad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_zsz9rtoQk


----------



## Sweetz33

After my D&C I bleed right after, then 2 weeks later and I have been on a to the "T" 28 day schedule since. My docs said it was normal bc of the changes my hormones were going through. 

I test on May 7th....FX'd! When I got pregos this last time I had sore tatas. So the fact I have them now...that is a positive sign in my case. The only time they hurt is if I get pregos. I really hope this is our month. My best friend of over 30 years (who incidentally is 5 months pregnant now) supported me fully through my MC. When she found out she was, she didn't tell me or post pictures bc she was guarding my feelings. We live states apart...and when I finally was ready to try again she kinda dropped hints. I figured it out and she asked if I was ok with her posting pictures on FB. She is the absolute BEST!! <3 her to PIECES!!! She said that she is praying daily that this month is our month. If it wasn't for her and my DH...I would of lost it. :)


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> I heard this today for the first time and it made me think of my miscarriage and loss of my first baby (although too early to even be my baby i guess). I know some of the lyrics don't make sense for that but most do. It's a pretty song but sad.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_zsz9rtoQk

Beautiful song! 

As for your baby....never to early to be your baby. :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Sweetz33 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> I heard this today for the first time and it made me think of my miscarriage and loss of my first baby (although too early to even be my baby i guess). I know some of the lyrics don't make sense for that but most do. It's a pretty song but sad.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_zsz9rtoQk
> 
> Beautiful song!
> 
> As for your baby....never to early to be your baby. :hugs:Click to expand...

Beautiful I love it grwT choice


----------



## littlemama16

So I tested today at 10 dpo and got a bfn but I didn't use fmu so am going to test again in the morning and hopefully get a BFP :)


----------



## Mrstruth

My back/side is hurting and I am having strong tingling feeling in my abdomen, they are stronger than before. I can't sleep


----------



## JoLM

Woke up this morning and now have full AF. Its a miserable day in the UK rain and wind, so staying in PJ's snuggled up in my quilt making my hubby watch chick flicks all day. xx


----------



## Sprite2011

I am sooooooooooooo happy!!! Got my first +tve OPK since MMC in Feb! Thought I was coming up to O anyway and have been bit unconvinced by cbfm lately but this morning I slept in and missed my testing window- grrrr, used one of my cb digital opk with smiley face and got a positive!! 
bd'd last night and going to for next 3 then have a night off then 1 last try fx'd I catch that eggy! Even if I don't and have to wait until next month I am so pleased my body is returning to normal after the mc!

Good luck to those in the 2ww, looks like I will be joining you soon after all!! :happydance:


----------



## littlemama16

Good luck sprite hoping you get you BFP this month :) xx


----------



## Tawn

Good luck Sprite! So glad to hear your body is returning to normal and you got your +OPK this month! Now go enjoy that babydancing!


----------



## Sweetz33

JoLM said:


> Woke up this morning and now have full AF. Its a miserable day in the UK rain and wind, so staying in PJ's snuggled up in my quilt making my hubby watch chick flicks all day. xx

:hugs: so sorry


----------



## Sweetz33

Sprite2011 said:


> I am sooooooooooooo happy!!! Got my first +tve OPK since MMC in Feb! Thought I was coming up to O anyway and have been bit unconvinced by cbfm lately but this morning I slept in and missed my testing window- grrrr, used one of my cb digital opk with smiley face and got a positive!!
> bd'd last night and going to for next 3 then have a night off then 1 last try fx'd I catch that eggy! Even if I don't and have to wait until next month I am so pleased my body is returning to normal after the mc!
> 
> Good luck to those in the 2ww, looks like I will be joining you soon after all!! :happydance:

:happydance: now get to :sex: lol


----------



## Sweetz33

6 DPO and ugh...lol

Been having mild cramps, mainly on left side. Occasionally a sharp pain on left and in middle. Still gassy...I know, gross. Slight temp rise. Milky & sticky CM. At about 2am got VERY hungry but didn't want to eat so just had some juice...BAD idea haha! Woke up crying at 6:30am bc of a HORRIBLE nightmare...funny thing though...in my nightmare I was in the bathroom and when I woke up... I realized I really had to pee. :blush: Very moody (poor DH and son...TG they are both patient and know when to Stfu and pass the Ben & Jerry's ice cream :thumbup:)

Hoping these are all good signs! Now I'm going back to bed bc I have a headache and my allergies are kicking my arse.


----------



## CherylC3

Spite get:sex: and here's lots of :dust: Lady I hope u get ur BFP babe..xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies

It looks like I'm not the only one with my body still not back to normal after my mmc, thanks for all your feedback.

My opk today is very light again after my very dark one yesterday so hopefully that eggy has been released or about to be. We have been doing lots of :sex: and will continue for the next few days. I really want a may bfp as its our anniversary at the end of the month so it would be a nice present to ourselves.

Littlemama hopefully it will be a bfp tomorrow or even Tuesday, a great way to start may.

Great symptoms mrstruth and sweets, I can see lots of bfp's on their way for may.

JoLM what a bummer sorry the witch got you, but there's still time for a late may bfp.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend despite the awful weather if you are in the uk x


----------



## rubiemckinney

I haven't O'd yet but it's only cycle day 12 I normally O on cycle day 13-14 so a BFP for me would be May 15, 2012. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Sweetz33

rubiemckinney said:


> I haven't O'd yet but it's only cycle day 12 I normally O on cycle day 13-14 so a BFP for me would be May 15, 2012. Good luck to all of you!

Ty! Same to you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi rubie

I will also be testing around 15th may, it looks like we'll be comparing symptoms :happydance:


----------



## Sprite2011

I will be due to start af on the 15th so will be due to be testing then too! Am on nights then so prob will be later (but may very well be earlier!! :wacko:)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay sprite another symptom spotter buddy, we'll all try to keep each other sane in the tww :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

I test the 7th so a few days earlier then y'all


----------



## MrsDuck

You can kick off the bfp's then sweetz :thumbup:


----------



## rubiemckinney

That's great Ms. Duck! Wanna be buddies?


----------



## rubiemckinney

That is soo cool. I hope AF stays away all of May!


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> You can kick off the bfp's then sweetz :thumbup:

I sure hope so! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> I am sooooooooooooo happy!!! Got my first +tve OPK since MMC in Feb! Thought I was coming up to O anyway and have been bit unconvinced by cbfm lately but this morning I slept in and missed my testing window- grrrr, used one of my cb digital opk with smiley face and got a positive!!
> bd'd last night and going to for next 3 then have a night off then 1 last try fx'd I catch that eggy! Even if I don't and have to wait until next month I am so pleased my body is returning to normal after the mc!
> 
> Good luck to those in the 2ww, looks like I will be joining you soon after all!! :happydance:

Yay for you! That's great news. I got my first +OPK this morning too so BD'ing tonight and tomorrow for sure. I've been testing for 5 days so was happy to see that this morning. I will be joining the 2ww soon too. Sounds like you and I are on same schedule. Good luck! Fx'd for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rubiemckinney said:


> I haven't O'd yet but it's only cycle day 12 I normally O on cycle day 13-14 so a BFP for me would be May 15, 2012. Good luck to all of you!

Good luck to you too!!! I haven't O'd yet either...supposed to tomorrow according to phone app. i'm on a 31 day cycle so my O day is CD17 so i'm hoping for a BFP about May 15 as well. that's when i'm supposed to start my next period. Good luck to you sweetie!!!


----------



## rubiemckinney

I just got a positive on a CB ovulation stick. I used my monitor this morning and it was just a high. I learned to take my tests twice a day. We Baby danced at 5 am this morning and will tomorrow and the next day. I hope this is it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> I will be due to start af on the 15th so will be due to be testing then too! Am on nights then so prob will be later (but may very well be earlier!! :wacko:)

I'm due to start AF on the 15th too...i'll be interested to see your symptoms and how things go for us both by then. I might wait to test when you do. I can be crazy with these things.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rubiemckinney said:


> I just got a positive on a CB ovulation stick. I used my monitor this morning and it was just a high. I learned to take my tests twice a day. We Baby danced at 5 am this morning and will tomorrow and the next day. I hope this is it.

Good luck to you!!! My fingers are CROSSED!!!


----------



## rubiemckinney

Good luck to you!!! My fingers are CROSSED!!![/QUOTE]

Thank you so much. I am so excited I can cry! I can't wait for all of you to get your positive O's then we can all wait and get our BFPs! WooHOO wouldn't that be great!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

rubiemckinney said:


> Good luck to you!!! My fingers are CROSSED!!!

Thank you so much. I am so excited I can cry! I can't wait for all of you to get your positive O's then we can all wait and get our BFPs! WooHOO wouldn't that be great![/QUOTE]

Yes, that would be FABULOUS!  Good luck to you too Rubie!:hugs:


----------



## Summer2713

Hi ladies! I posted in the beginning of this thread but decided to give it a rest until I got a pos opk.....and today I did! Yay! Time for some BDing and then the 2ww....hope there are lots of BFPs in our near futures!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Summer2713 said:


> Hi ladies! I posted in the beginning of this thread but decided to give it a rest until I got a pos opk.....and today I did! Yay! Time for some BDing and then the 2ww....hope there are lots of BFPs in our near futures!

GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!! FX'd!!! :dust:


----------



## mammaspath

hi ladies......af is just about done.......just wanted to update......posting positive opks soon...........it's our month ladies......time to get it on!


----------



## Mrstruth

mammaspath said:


> hi ladies......af is just about done.......just wanted to update......posting positive opks soon...........it's our month ladies......time to get it on!

Mammaaspath I have my fx for you this month is your month. Have you had any BFP since your TR


----------



## mammaspath

ya i was pregnant in october and m/c in december...........it was terrible.


----------



## Mrstruth

mammaspath said:


> ya i was pregnant in october and m/c in december...........it was terrible.

I am sorry to hear that. This time it will be a sticky bean. I am sending you plenty of :dust:. I had my TR 2/7/12 no BFP yet maybe later this year


----------



## mammaspath

baby dust baby dust baby dust ............to you!

im praying hard for a baby!


----------



## Sweetz33

Not even 7am and already super hungry. Still having some mild cramping but nothing too bad. Allergies going bonkers. Still have temp up a bit. I usually run around 97.3 and have been running temp near 98.5 these days. Dull lower back pain. Very tired...had a horrible migraine last night to the point I had to go into a quiet dark room. Poor DH felt soo bad...we are out of Tylenol so nothing to take for it. I refuse to take ibprophen anymore bc of the risks. Right now I'm trying to decide if I should exert the effort to get my butt out of bed to eat lol ugh...I better go eat :winkwink: still a bit pessimistic that I will get my :bfp: I just don't want to get my hopes up for them to come crashing down again ya know?


----------



## Mrstruth

Sweetz33 said:


> Not even 7am and already super hungry. Still having some mild cramping but nothing too bad. Allergies going bonkers. Still have temp up a bit. I usually run around 97.3 and have been running temp near 98.5 these days. Dull lower back pain. Very tired...had a horrible migraine last night to the point I had to go into a quiet dark room. Poor DH felt soo bad...we are out of Tylenol so nothing to take for it. I refuse to take ibprophen anymore bc of the risks. Right now I'm trying to decide if I should exert the effort to get my butt out of bed to eat lol ugh...I better go eat :winkwink: still a bit pessimistic that I will get my :bfp: I just don't want to get my hopes up for them to come crashing down again ya know?

Sweetz33 I hope this is your BFP. I had just about all the symptoms. Nauseation, hunger, back pain,tingling in breast, sharp tingling in abdomen, mild cramping. It really got me excited then:bfn:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies hope you are all having a good day.

It looks like there are a lot of us currently :sex:

I have just had my first negative opk following 3 days of positive ones so going to do a bit more baby dancing today and tomorrow then it's on to symptom spotting.

Lots of :dust: to us all.


----------



## Poppy84

I'm the same- iv got all the symptoms and I think im 8-9 still bfn with tests the measure hcg at 10miu.


----------



## Sprite2011

Wow there are going to be lots of us in the 2ww!!! And all testing pretty much at the same time- so exciting!! :happydance:
Totally shattered today- couldn't sleep last night - too much going on in my head!!! 
Good luck to those all ready in a 2ww and for the rest of us not long to go!! Happy bd'ing :haha:
xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's still early poppy so don't give up, it's the 1st May tomorrow you can start the month with a :bfp:


----------



## Sprite2011

Poppy84 said:


> I'm the same- iv got all the symptoms and I think im 8-9 still bfn with tests the measure hcg at 10miu.

Hang on in there! Its pretty rare to get a bfp that early, still time :hugs:
xx


----------



## Summer2713

So, it's about that time of the month where I begin to symptom spot and drive myself borderline-insane.....I'm sure most of you do the same. It's pure torture! I'm trying to control myself more this time around....I'm sure I'll still end up spending a small fortune at the DOLLAR store LOL
Question for you ladies.....this is my first month using OPKs. We BD'd Fri AM and I then got a pos opk around 730pm Sunday and again today, Monday, around 2pm...even darker line! Plan on jumping his bones when he gets home from work today but has anyone ever heard of getting pregnant from sex 2 days before pos opk? I've had cramps today like crazy and a very wet feeling yesterday and today.....I don't know! Hoping like crazy this is our month!!


----------



## Sprite2011

Summer2713 said:


> So, it's about that time of the month where I begin to symptom spot and drive myself borderline-insane.....I'm sure most of you do the same. It's pure torture! I'm trying to control myself more this time around....I'm sure I'll still end up spending a small fortune at the DOLLAR store LOL
> Question for you ladies.....this is my first month using OPKs. We BD'd Fri AM and I then got a pos opk around 730pm Sunday and again today, Monday, around 2pm...even darker line! Plan on jumping his bones when he gets home from work today but has anyone ever heard of getting pregnant from sex 2 days before pos opk? I've had cramps today like crazy and a very wet feeling yesterday and today.....I don't know! Hoping like crazy this is our month!!

They say :spermy: can live for more than 2 days so I don't see why not!! I had a +opk yesterday and we had bd'd the night before, the day of, and tonight (when I romantically dragged hubby upstairs during half time of the football-well I waited until half time :blush:), will try again tomorrow night and then just try and relax and have some fun!! :haha:
baby dust and here's to some determined little :spermy:
xx


----------



## imaswimmer2

CD 1... Waiting for May 28!


----------



## Poppy84

If I got my positive opk on sat 21st April and morn of 22nd april, when was 1dpo? It was negative by the sun evening and cm had gone back to creamy too


----------



## Sprite2011

from fertility friend:
When you are using ovulation prediction kits (or devices that measure luteinizing hormone), you can usually expect ovulation to occur the day after your first positive result. 

I got one yesterday (well 2- at 11am and 6pm and was reading peak on cbfm this morning too- slept in and missed yesterdays but presume was 1st peak?!) so figure prob ovulated today or overnight- had pain in left side overnight and into back, had back pain before with ovulation but figure the tummy bit just new extra treat following mc!!
However don't temp so could be wrong, just done a opk and its negative (but have been glugging diet coke so!!) going to give it one more try to catch eggy tomorrow!!
Baby dust
xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Not even 7am and already super hungry. Still having some mild cramping but nothing too bad. Allergies going bonkers. Still have temp up a bit. I usually run around 97.3 and have been running temp near 98.5 these days. Dull lower back pain. Very tired...had a horrible migraine last night to the point I had to go into a quiet dark room. Poor DH felt soo bad...we are out of Tylenol so nothing to take for it. I refuse to take ibprophen anymore bc of the risks. Right now I'm trying to decide if I should exert the effort to get my butt out of bed to eat lol ugh...I better go eat :winkwink: still a bit pessimistic that I will get my :bfp: I just don't want to get my hopes up for them to come crashing down again ya know?

These all sound like such great signs though for that BFP. I'll say a [-o&lt; for you that this is your time!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

another positive OPK! Yay! So either i will be ov'ing today or tomorrow since i had a positive yesterday mid-morning too. i tell ya, i hope i do soon so we can take a break. i'm tired!
 



Attached Files:







20120430_102936[1].jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Summer2713

Sprite2011 said:


> from fertility friend:
> When you are using ovulation prediction kits (or devices that measure luteinizing hormone), you can usually expect ovulation to occur the day after your first positive result.
> 
> I got one yesterday (well 2- at 11am and 6pm and was reading peak on cbfm this morning too- slept in and missed yesterdays but presume was 1st peak?!) so figure prob ovulated today or overnight- had pain in left side overnight and into back, had back pain before with ovulation but figure the tummy bit just new extra treat following mc!!
> However don't temp so could be wrong, just done a opk and its negative (but have been glugging diet coke so!!) going to give it one more try to catch eggy tomorrow!!
> Baby dust
> xxxx

It sounds like you have got it covered!!! I think it's going to be your lucky month for sure! :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> These all sound like such great signs though for that BFP. I'll say a [-o&lt; for you that this is your time!!!

Ty sweety!


----------



## Poppy84

I got my BFP this morning! I'm 9-10 dpo.
I'm soooooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats again Missy...xxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah poppy! Our first may :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## Sprite2011

Poppy84 said:


> I got my BFP this morning! I'm 9-10 dpo.
> I'm soooooooo happy!!!!!

Yeah!!! That is fantastic!! Told you to hang on in there!!
xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay Poppy congratulations:happydance:


----------



## Summer2713

Yay!! Congrats Poppy! Way to start off the month on a positive note! Haha!:happydance:

I'm feeling good about this May BFP thread!!


----------



## babydreams85

Hey guys, joining you in this thread--keeping everything (except maybe my legs LOL) FXed for my BFP in May!!!!! 

A little info--I had a MMC and a D&C on Feb 4th of this year (I was 10 weeks along but baby didn't grow past 6 weeks). We started trying 2 weeks after the D&C but have had no luck yet. Last month I only had a 10 day LP, too short for implantation.

I am on my 3rd cycle since our loss now and this is the first month I have tried the soy isoflavones. I did CD 2-6...started with 120 mg, then 160, 200, 200, and 200. 

I am now on my 3rd day in a row of a SUPER strong OPK (test line twice as dark as control), and I am thinking I may have O'd yesterday or possibly this morning. I usually O the day after my first pos OPK. My temp wasn't really high at 5:55am this morning, but it WAS higher than the previous few days and I took it earlier than I normal because I had to get up so early this AM. I will just have to see how my temp is tomorrow, but I am either on O day or 1DPO now. 

I SO hope this is our month!!!!!! :dust: and good luck to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## littlemama16

Congrats poppy xx


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats poppy! that is amazing news! happy nine months to you!


----------



## Sweetz33

So weirdness....woke up this am at about 6:15 with what felt like af cramps. Ran to bathroom...nothing. Been feeling crampy all day with nothing. It is way too early for af to be here...she is due on the 7th so not sure wtf is going on...:wacko:


----------



## Poppy84

Thanku so much everyone!
Iv been an emotional wreck today. Keep crying with happiness!

Sweetz my first symptom was cramps at about 5/6dpo. Looking good to me!


----------



## imaswimmer2

Sweetz33 said:


> So weirdness....woke up this am at about 6:15 with what felt like af cramps. Ran to bathroom...nothing. Been feeling crampy all day with nothing. It is way too early for af to be here...she is due on the 7th so not sure wtf is going on...:wacko:

Hopefully implantation!!! GL!


----------



## Sweetz33

Poppy84 said:


> Thanku so much everyone!
> Iv been an emotional wreck today. Keep crying with happiness!
> 
> Sweetz my first symptom was cramps at about 5/6dpo. Looking good to me!

Thanks poppy...that eases me a bit. Thought my body hated me again lol! Oh and there is nothing wrong with happy tears! I hope I have those this time next week! :)


----------



## Poppy84

Here are my tests:
A cheepie one step, a superdrug and frer (in that order).
They were all done today so its quite interesting to see which ones give the best lines. You can hardly see the one step!
 



Attached Files:







One step 1.5.12.JPG
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









Superdrug 1.5.12.JPG
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8









Frer 1.5.12.JPG
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sweetz33

Poppy84 said:


> Here are my tests:
> A cheepie one step, a superdrug and frer (in that order).
> They were all done today so its quite interesting to see which ones give the best lines. You can hardly see the one step!

Hmmm maybe I should go with the frer huh? How many days dpo did you get the +?


----------



## Poppy84

I think I'm either 9 or 10 dpo


----------



## Sweetz33

Poppy84 said:


> I think I'm either 9 or 10 dpo

Im trying to decide when to test....feeling different this month...don't want my hopes up...frer seems to be the best one


----------



## Poppy84

Yeh- its the most expensive but there's def no mistaking the BFP on that one l.
I started testing a few days ago but that's cos I'm an addict


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm getting stir crazy but still don't want to get my hopes up...


----------



## MrsDuck

There is no mistaking the line on that frer poppy, that's brilliant and so early as well :happydance:

I'm like you sweetz when I'm 9 or 10 dpo I'm going to be desperate to test but also too scared to test......decisions decisions :wacko:


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> There is no mistaking the line on that frer poppy, that's brilliant and so early as well :happydance:
> 
> I'm like you sweetz when I'm 9 or 10 dpo I'm going to be desperate to test but also too scared to test......decisions decisions :wacko:

Lol! Argh!! I need to just keep distracting myself and wait until the 7th


----------



## Poppy84

I'm sending all my baby dust ur way


----------



## Sweetz33

Poppy84 said:


> I'm sending all my baby dust ur way

Ty Poppy! My DH and I really want our sticky bean.


----------



## Sprite2011

Feel the next 2 weeks are going to be v stressful!! When I got my BFP in Jan I really didn't think I was pregnant, didn't test until af was 5 days late as had been in Oz and was convinced that jet lag had messed things up!

Lots of baby dust :dust: and heres to more BFP's feel this is going to be a lucky thread!!
xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Argh! This is th hardest tww ever! I don't feel pregnant...but my body is acting weird. Don't want to be optimistic bc I can't deal with more heartache. I just feel like sleeping until next Monday...would make life so much easier...lol:dohh:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sweetz33 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> these all sound like such great signs though for that bfp. I'll say a [-o&lt; for you that this is your time!!!
> 
> ty sweety!Click to expand...

anytime!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> I got my BFP this morning! I'm 9-10 dpo.
> I'm soooooooo happy!!!!!

OMG, YAY!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> Hey guys, joining you in this thread--keeping everything (except maybe my legs LOL) FXed for my BFP in May!!!!!
> 
> A little info--I had a MMC and a D&C on Feb 4th of this year (I was 10 weeks along but baby didn't grow past 6 weeks). We started trying 2 weeks after the D&C but have had no luck yet. Last month I only had a 10 day LP, too short for implantation.
> 
> I am on my 3rd cycle since our loss now and this is the first month I have tried the soy isoflavones. I did CD 2-6...started with 120 mg, then 160, 200, 200, and 200.
> 
> I am now on my 3rd day in a row of a SUPER strong OPK (test line twice as dark as control), and I am thinking I may have O'd yesterday or possibly this morning. I usually O the day after my first pos OPK. My temp wasn't really high at 5:55am this morning, but it WAS higher than the previous few days and I took it earlier than I normal because I had to get up so early this AM. I will just have to see how my temp is tomorrow, but I am either on O day or 1DPO now.
> 
> I SO hope this is our month!!!!!! :dust: and good luck to all you ladies!!!!

I SO hope it's our month too!!! Wow, it's so crazy how similar we all are to each other! I was 10 weeks along too when i found out no heartbeat (MMC) and they said it measured about 6-7 weeks along. But my doc urged us to wait 2 full cycles before trying again...part of me is glad i did and the other part is wishing i would have just tried again right away because i could possibly be pregnant again right now. OH well. I'm really curious about this soy thing. Never done it and if it doesn't work out for us this month, i might try next month. glad it's working well for you! I'm in the exact same spot as you regarding temp and O.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm either 9 or 10 dpo
> 
> Im trying to decide when to test....feeling different this month...don't want my hopes up...frer seems to be the best oneClick to expand...

FRER is the way to go...from what i've heard!


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too I was 11 weeks and no hb only measuring 6 weeks, we were in total shock. We were told no need to wait so after bleeding stopped we started trying but nothing so far. I don't think I ovulated though until a few days ago so hopefully my body is finally ready :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> There is no mistaking the line on that frer poppy, that's brilliant and so early as well :happydance:
> 
> I'm like you sweetz when I'm 9 or 10 dpo I'm going to be desperate to test but also too scared to test......decisions decisions :wacko:

I'm going to try something different this month and wait until the day before AF is due. I know, crazy huh? That would make me 14/15 DPO! I'll be insane by then but i'm just so scared of the negative ones.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> There is no mistaking the line on that frer poppy, that's brilliant and so early as well :happydance:
> 
> I'm like you sweetz when I'm 9 or 10 dpo I'm going to be desperate to test but also too scared to test......decisions decisions :wacko:
> 
> Lol! Argh!! I need to just keep distracting myself and wait until the 7thClick to expand...

Wait until the 7th. You can do it!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Argh! This is th hardest tww ever! I don't feel pregnant...but my body is acting weird. Don't want to be optimistic bc I can't deal with more heartache. I just feel like sleeping until next Monday...would make life so much easier...lol:dohh:

Oh yes, if we could just sleep this entire 2WW, that would be amazing! Wake up, test and be done with it. Geesh. I'm with ya. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> There is no mistaking the line on that frer poppy, that's brilliant and so early as well :happydance:
> 
> I'm like you sweetz when I'm 9 or 10 dpo I'm going to be desperate to test but also too scared to test......decisions decisions :wacko:
> 
> I'm going to try something different this month and wait until the day before AF is due. I know, crazy huh? That would make me 14/15 DPO! I'll be insane by then but i'm just so scared of the negative ones.Click to expand...

Lol then we can go crazy together! Lol


----------



## babydreams85

I am with you TTC, I am going to try so hard not to test until AF is due. It just seems so silly to waste all that money and time on HPTs just to be disappointed! I actually don't feel as upset when AF comes, almost like things are starting over again and its a whole new month to try, but what's heartbreaking is having hope and waking up every morning to see a negative test over and over. I think if I just waited for AF it would be much less emotionally draining, but its just so hard sitting on my hands for that long! LOL

The FRERs are by far the best and most sensitive! They have the lowest miu detection (I think that's the right term for it). Congrats Poppy and I pray this is a very sticky bean for you!

Good luck Sweetz, that could be promising...this is the toughest part just waiting!!!!!


----------



## Summer2713

I'm 2dpo today....I don't think I can wait the full 11 days to test the day before af is due! I will try my hardest but I make no promises! haha. When I bought the wondfo opks on the Internet I bought the bundle that came with 20 hcg strips too! I'm set to test away! Can't wait! :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Well cramps are pretty much gone but omg the backache! :wacko: cm has dried up some...temp dip but I didn't sleep well last night. Was up at 3am needing to pee. then at 4 bc was uncomfortable, then 6 bc DH alarm went off...think I will need a nap later. On the way driving DH to work got dizzy and nauseous. Was so hungry actually ate McDonald's....and it was good lol! Head is just a bit cloudy...not sure why. Still don't "feel" pregnant but who knows...not grouchy at all which is a common PMS thing for me...also no sign of the tell tale pimple either. Who knows...this might be my month...but again not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Summer2713

Sweetz, that all sounds very promising....can't wait for you to test! 
Do any of you ladies have any information on taking baby asprin??? I've been reading up on it and am thinking of starting to take it daily....just in case....I've read it can't hurt.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

babydreams85 said:


> I am with you TTC, I am going to try so hard not to test until AF is due. It just seems so silly to waste all that money and time on HPTs just to be disappointed! I actually don't feel as upset when AF comes, almost like things are starting over again and its a whole new month to try, but what's heartbreaking is having hope and waking up every morning to see a negative test over and over. I think if I just waited for AF it would be much less emotionally draining, but its just so hard sitting on my hands for that long! LOL
> 
> The FRERs are by far the best and most sensitive! They have the lowest miu detection (I think that's the right term for it). Congrats Poppy and I pray this is a very sticky bean for you!
> 
> Good luck Sweetz, that could be promising...this is the toughest part just waiting!!!!!

I honestly think we drive ourselves bonkers by testing so early. I think it would be less stressful to just wait. We should think of this 2WW as a time to reflect on our lives how they currently are and be grateful for all that's good in our lives, if that's the case. I think we could start a new trend with this waiting thing instead of testing and getting the BFN'S over and over and being depressed. I think our bodies respond to that depression in not a good way and that can't be a good start for a new bean! If we relax, however, and just live our day to day's, we will feel better and might actually FORGET it's testing day when it's time! How cool would that be??? To all of a sudden, look at your calendar and realize you are LATE! I would love to fast forward to that point myself. I say just hang in there and try as much as you can the less stressful approach. This 2WW could be God testing our strength and faith and if we just allow things to happen and not test too early, He will reward us with our STICKY BEANS! Maybe, just maybe, right???!!!

BFP's and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Well cramps are pretty much gone but omg the backache! :wacko: cm has dried up some...temp dip but I didn't sleep well last night. Was up at 3am needing to pee. then at 4 bc was uncomfortable, then 6 bc DH alarm went off...think I will need a nap later. On the way driving DH to work got dizzy and nauseous. Was so hungry actually ate McDonald's....and it was good lol! Head is just a bit cloudy...not sure why. Still don't "feel" pregnant but who knows...not grouchy at all which is a common PMS thing for me...also no sign of the tell tale pimple either. Who knows...this might be my month...but again not getting my hopes up.

[-o&lt; for you!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

You are so right ttcbabyisom but it's hard to wait when you keep seeing people getting bfp's at 9 or10 dpo so you start testing and driving yourself mad and getting upset over bfn's when you may have just implanted later.

I am going to try and take a leaf out of your book and wait til I'm late then test.... Well I have good intentions anyway :wacko:


----------



## Sprite2011

Really hoping I can a least wait till af is due before I test, last time was such a strong positive straight away that will get v stressed waiting for a line to appear!! 
Going away for a few days tomorrow to see the in laws, that will take my mind off it for a while. they live on a remote island in scotland so won't be able to check in so GOOD LUCK and baby dust!! Hopefully by the time am back (next tuesday) we'll have some more bfp's!!
xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a lovely time away, you will have so much to catch up on when you get back hopefully lots of bfp's too :plane:


----------



## Sprite2011

MrsDuck said:


> Have a lovely time away, you will have so much to catch up on when you get back hopefully lots of bfp's too :plane:

Not sure what I am going to do without my b&b girls!!!
xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> You are so right ttcbabyisom but it's hard to wait when you keep seeing people getting bfp's at 9 or10 dpo so you start testing and driving yourself mad and getting upset over bfn's when you may have just implanted later.
> 
> I am going to try and take a leaf out of your book and wait til I'm late then test.... Well I have good intentions anyway :wacko:

I know, it's very hard to wait when you see that and are on a forum like this every single day...it just makes you anxious and want to join. I'm just saying personally I'm going to wait because i didn't like the stress of it all last month and maybe if i'm less stressed this month and test later, i'll get my BFP! And if it doesn't happen, i'll have a new philosophy next month. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Let me just say this...the TWW sucks!!! Blows really! Why can't the REST OF THE WORLD around us just stop and be on the wait too! Why is it just us women who have to wait and change everything in the meantime. For me, the day or day after i know i ovulated, i stop drinking my wine, cut my coffee/caffeine in half and whatever else is unhealthy, i stop doing. It's my way of cleansing myself and getting my body ready for baby if that is the case. Why can't the men in our lives DO THE SAME RIGHT ALONG WITH US? Ugh...so frustrating. NOTHING has to change for them. And WHY can't they drink and have their fun DURING our "fun week"...the two weeks starting with our period up until fertile time and ovulation again...that would be the prime time to get out and have our fun again with our guys and friends but NO, sometimes you don't get contacted at all during that period and then here comes the wait period again, and they come out of the woodwork. Sorry for the rant. I'm just severely annoyed tonight and i'm only on 3DPO. Geesh.


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> Let me just say this...the TWW sucks!!! Blows really! Why can't the REST OF THE WORLD around us just stop and be on the wait too! Why is it just us women who have to wait and change everything in the meantime. For me, the day or day after i know i ovulated, i stop drinking my wine, cut my coffee/caffeine in half and whatever else is unhealthy, i stop doing. It's my way of cleansing myself and getting my body ready for baby if that is the case. Why can't the men in our lives DO THE SAME RIGHT ALONG WITH US? Ugh...so frustrating. NOTHING has to change for them. And WHY can't they drink and have their fun DURING our "fun week"...the two weeks starting with our period up until fertile time and ovulation again...that would be the prime time to get out and have our fun again with our guys and friends but NO, sometimes you don't get contacted at all during that period and then here comes the wait period again, and they come out of the woodwork. Sorry for the rant. I'm just severely annoyed tonight and i'm only on 3DPO. Geesh.

Rant away....and AMEN! Lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah..so...eating like a piggy...it's 3pm and have already had 2 big meals for me. I usually eat 1 meal and snack during the day...NOT TODAY!! Backache still there. Temp staying consistently over 98*. I'm not cranky at all which is a normal PMS symptom. Have a headache. Did get a little dizzy and nauseous...then I ate and it got a bit better. Burping like a man...did get a pimple...which is a sign of af but it is in my eyebrow :wacko: weird...so tomorrow I am getting a test...screw it I'm not waiting. I need an answer lol. 

TESTING SATURDAY MORNING....or maybe Friday night hehe


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo so exciting! Praying u get a BFP! How many dpo are u now?


----------



## Sweetz33

Poppy84 said:


> Oooo so exciting! Praying u get a BFP! How many dpo are u now?

Ticker says 10 but can be anywhere from 9 to 11


----------



## Poppy84

That's what I was when I got BFP. I'm so excited for u!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Praying my little bean stuck this month! We timed everything the best we could!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh so exciting sweetz I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sweetz33 said:


> praying my little bean stuck this month! We timed everything the best we could!

good luck!!!


----------



## littlemama16

hey ladies im am out this month the :witch: got me today, bbt dropped yesterday but shot back up today over my coverline so not sure what that means but because i have a bicornuate uterus i can still get a period while pregnant so who knows but on to next month good luck to everyone testing hope you all get your bfps :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no littlemama so sorry the witch got you, next month will be your month for sure.

Any news sweetz?


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> Oh no littlemama so sorry the witch got you, next month will be your month for sure.
> 
> Any news sweetz?

Was impatient and tested today lol I know too early and just like I suspected a bfn. It's ok....my bbs are telling me otherwise....got a pack of 3 so might test again before af due....who knows. I'll be happy either way :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My fertility chart does not seem very promising to me. This is, however, the first month of charting so not sure what to compare it to but my DPO temps are barely above the coverline. That's not right, is it? I want to blame it on the cheapie BBT i bought from CVS. I don't know. Just feeling super anxious about it. Plus it's strange, yesterday i took it like usual (immediately upon wakening before talking or anything) and it said 97.57, then thought that seemed too low, so put it underneath the other side of my tongue and after the 60 seconds it read 97.97...WTH? So unsure which one to use, i just picked the first one. Same thing happened this morning but not as big of a difference. Originally 97.52, second reading was 97.57 or a little higher i think. So i just marked the first one. This is driving me bonkers. I just want a good high chart and my chart is making me nervous. Any insight please???


----------



## Poppy84

Sorry I don't know anything about temping


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I can't help either I don't temp


----------



## DCMum

I'd like to join in! This is our first cycle after a D&C in March. FF thinks I'm 3dpo today but I'm not 100% certain I ovulated yet. Time will tell!


----------



## DCMum

ttcbabyisom said:


> My fertility chart does not seem very promising to me. This is, however, the first month of charting so not sure what to compare it to but my DPO temps are barely above the coverline. That's not right, is it? I want to blame it on the cheapie BBT i bought from CVS. I don't know. Just feeling super anxious about it. Plus it's strange, yesterday i took it like usual (immediately upon wakening before talking or anything) and it said 97.57, then thought that seemed too low, so put it underneath the other side of my tongue and after the 60 seconds it read 97.97...WTH? So unsure which one to use, i just picked the first one. Same thing happened this morning but not as big of a difference. Originally 97.52, second reading was 97.57 or a little higher i think. So i just marked the first one. This is driving me bonkers. I just want a good high chart and my chart is making me nervous. Any insight please???

My post-O temps always start out somewhat low. It concerned me during my last cycle, until I looked back at my BFP chart and realized I had low post-O temps then, too. Some pregnancy charts are triphasic and show very high post-O temps, but there are plenty of women who don't have triphasic charts and still get BFPs. Good luck to you!


----------



## zoeelouisee

I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant after 2 miscarriages last year in May and October! I did two tests cos I couldn't believe it and both were BFP :) I'm roughly 6 weeks pregnant! Good luck to all you girls trying, you can do it :D xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> Sorry I don't know anything about temping




MrsDuck said:


> Sorry I can't help either I don't temp

It's ok, thanks anyway!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

zoeelouisee said:


> I found out yesterday that I'm pregnant after 2 miscarriages last year in May and October! I did two tests cos I couldn't believe it and both were BFP :) I'm roughly 6 weeks pregnant! Good luck to all you girls trying, you can do it :D xxx

Woohoo, CONGRATS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations zoeelouisee wishing you a h&h 9 months :flower:

Ttcbabyisom how is the symptom spotting going? I think I am a day ahead of you but not quite sure I'm trying to be strong and wait til the weekend to test but I'm not very patient


----------



## Tawn

Good luck on those May BFPs ladies! The witch got me last night, so I am going to try for a May conception and June BFP instead! Fx'd and :dust: for you all!


----------



## Sweetz33

Tawn said:


> Good luck on those May BFPs ladies! The witch got me last night, so I am going to try for a May conception and June BFP instead! Fx'd and :dust: for you all!

*sits next to Tawn* we can do it for June girl....here's for V-day babies! :flower:


----------



## littlemama16

congrats zoeelouisee H&H 9 months to you x


----------



## Poppy84

Big hugs Tawn xx


----------



## JoLM

Congratulation Poppy84 and Zoelouisee on you BFP.

Sorry Tawn and wishing you luck for a June BFP, 

I'm hoping for a late May BFP after finishing my AF on Saturday.xx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks girls! I was sad about it, but DH and I made a list of things that are positive about not being pregnant this month and I am choosing to stay positive going forward into this next cycle! At least my AF came right on time (14 days to the hour pretty much from my +opk) and as this is my first cycle post-m/c that is something to be grateful for!

Good luck! I will check in from my holiday and hope to see some more bfps on here! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Tawn so sorry the witch got you. Have a lovely holiday and enjoy being able to eat and drink whatever you want and enjoy the holiday :sex:

Littlemama so sorry the witch got you too (I saw on another thread) here's to a June bfp for you both.

Afm I'm on 8dpo so trying to wait patiently before testing if I can hang on til next weekend but I'm not very patient........

JoLM fingers crossed for your may bfp.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Congratulations zoeelouisee wishing you a h&h 9 months :flower:
> 
> Ttcbabyisom how is the symptom spotting going? I think I am a day ahead of you but not quite sure I'm trying to be strong and wait til the weekend to test but I'm not very patient

i'm about to go INSANE! I was ok over the weekend because i had lots to distract me but at work today have been bored and not busy so it's ALL i'm thinking about and it's just ruining my mood. I have a good feeling about this month but i could totally be wrong. crampy today and vivid dreams last night. no sore bbs though so don't like that. not sure what else i'm supposed to feel at 7DPO. i have had frequent urination today. I just don't know. I think my chart looks good still. i'm hoping for spotting b/w today and Thursday to confirm implantation but i guess that doesn't always happen. i just WISH I KNEW! I know you're in this same boat so good luck to you too!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Good luck on those May BFPs ladies! The witch got me last night, so I am going to try for a May conception and June BFP instead! Fx'd and :dust: for you all!

that sucks Tawn. I'm sorry. :-( Love the positive attitude though. I do not think I'll be as positive as you if/when i see my BFN. For some reason i think i'll be majorly tore up this month. i just want this SOOOO bad.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Thanks girls! I was sad about it, but DH and I made a list of things that are positive about not being pregnant this month and I am choosing to stay positive going forward into this next cycle! At least my AF came right on time (14 days to the hour pretty much from my +opk) and as this is my first cycle post-m/c that is something to be grateful for!
> 
> Good luck! I will check in from my holiday and hope to see some more bfps on here! :hugs:

have a great vacation and keep up the wonderful attitude and spirit.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Aww no May BFP for me - i am officially 5days late but BFN..AF be playing tricks on me :nope:


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey am back! Great few days away just trying to psych myself up to start preparing for a presentation at work tomorrow, but thought would check in first

sweetz, tawn and MummyWant2be sorry af arrived but fx'd for your June bfps and tawn have a fab holiday.

I am now waiting..... not very patiently!!! Was good to be away as it stopped me wanting to poas to see!! Its far too early I know but I read about people getting a bfp at 7 days po and wonder....

Going to try and hold out and stop reading in to every little sx, my bbs are really sore, have creamy cm and am peeing a lot!! Also have had cramps but that could just be af planning an early arrival, bbs could just be pmt and have never really paid attention to my cm so could be like this every time!! Used to get a lot of uti's in the past so maybe just that!! 
Trying to keep a level head and struggling!!! :wacko:


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom, great PMA fingers crossed for you.

Welcome back sprite, hope you enjoyed your time away and glad it took your mind off symptoms and poas.

So sorry you are in limbo Mummywant2be.

AFM 9dpo, im going to hold out til the weekend before testing......or at least try


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MummyWant2be said:


> Aww no May BFP for me - i am officially 5days late but BFN..AF be playing tricks on me :nope:

ugh, so annoying! Maybe the test was wrong though! FX'd for you!


----------



## Poppy84

Sprite2011 said:


> Hey am back! Great few days away just trying to psych myself up to start preparing for a presentation at work tomorrow, but thought would check in first
> 
> sweetz, tawn and MummyWant2be sorry af arrived but fx'd for your June bfps and tawn have a fab holiday.
> 
> I am now waiting..... not very patiently!!! Was good to be away as it stopped me wanting to poas to see!! Its far too early I know but I read about people getting a bfp at 7 days po and wonder....
> 
> Going to try and hold out and stop reading in to every little sx, my bbs are really sore, have creamy cm and am peeing a lot!! Also have had cramps but that could just be af planning an early arrival, bbs could just be pmt and have never really paid attention to my cm so could be like this every time!! Used to get a lot of uti's in the past so maybe just that!!
> Trying to keep a level head and struggling!!! :wacko:

Welcome back!

7dpo is really early to test. Although I can't talk cos I was testing from 5dpo hahaha. Ur symptoms sound really promising though. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u


----------



## MrsDuck

I think the witch may be creeping up on me, just had the tiniest amount of blood when I wiped after going to the toilet, I'm 10pdo but now think the witch is on her way. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Sprite2011

MrsDuck said:


> I think the witch may be creeping up on me, just had the tiniest amount of blood when I wiped after going to the toilet, I'm 10pdo but now think the witch is on her way. I hope I'm wrong.

Maybe not may have been implantation bleeding, think the most common day is 9 days po but 10 and 11 are common too!
I'm not feeling hopeful myself have really sore crampy pains struggling to get comfy and feel like af may come early, trying to keep positive but bit of a bad day- should have been 20 weeks today, scan was due and we would have found out the sex of the baby :cry:

Really hoping we got a sticky bean, impossible to have bd'd any more around the right time!!! 
Fx'd for all of in the 2ww really hope we all got our bfps!!
xx


----------



## glbell920

Hello Ladies!

I've been lurking. Sorry to all the mommies who have lost their angels. I too have lost 2 angels 12wks (April 2008) & 15 weeks (Sept 2011). 

Congrats to all the mommies who have gotten their BFP's!!!!!!

My husband and I are not TTCing. He actually doesn't want any more. I want 1 more. We accidentally got pregnant and I was devestated to loose my baby Gavin. Now here we are 7 months later and my realized my period was due Friday and had not come so I tested and BFN. Since we weren't trying I figured AF is just late and is on the way. Well now I'm 5 days late. I have tested 4 times (14DPO, 17DPO, 18DPO & 19DPO). I am obsessing and I can hardly function. I have crampy feeling like AF is coming any time. I usually don't have cramps like this for so long before my period....maybe a couple days before.

So currently CD 38, 19 DPO, AF 5 days late, 4 BFN's, no real symptoms just crampy and feels like AF is coming but NOTHING!!!

I'm going nuts! Either I'm running to the bathroom thinking AF has come or I'm peeing on a stick. I have one more test left and I'm trying to save it until next week (if I'll need it at all by then).:wacko:


----------



## glbell920

Also, I'm not charting.....since I'm not really TTCing....but once I realized my period was late I started to take my temperature and it was 98.1 this morning which is high (I charted before back in 2008). This is making me think I could be but I may be giving myself false hope :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you are right about the implantation bleeding sprite, but I don't feel too positive today.

It's too early for the witch to be making her appearance for you I would have thought so hopefully its implantation pains for you too.

It's hard isn't it seeing the weeks pass I would have been 22 weeks by now :cry:

PMA is what we need, the witch is not going to visit us for another 9 months.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to the thread glbell, sorry for your losses. wow 19dop is really late, if the witch doesn't show by next week and still a bfn with the hpt then maybe visit your dr. Hopefully you won't need to as you'll get a bfp before then.


----------



## glbell920

Thanks Mrs. Duck!

I am leaving Monday to go out of town for work. I'll be gone all week. I was able to squeeze in a doctor's appointment Monday morning before I leave just in case AF doesn't show up. 

I have moments where I am cramping heavily in my abdomen and lower back just like AF is en route. Then it goes away and I feel perfectly normal.

This is just so nerve racking. My husband and I have a few trips planned and if I am preggers we have plans will need to be drastically changed. Which I would be perfectly okay with. Him on the other hand will be very disappointed on all counts. 

I've prayed about it and I'm trying not to worry and leave it in God's hands. He knows best  So I guess it's back to waiting......


----------



## MrsDuck

Glbell maybe stress or something had delayed things, I hope you get the answers you want and everything works out for you :flower:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> I think the witch may be creeping up on me, just had the tiniest amount of blood when I wiped after going to the toilet, I'm 10pdo but now think the witch is on her way. I hope I'm wrong.

I hope you're wrong too. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> I think the witch may be creeping up on me, just had the tiniest amount of blood when I wiped after going to the toilet, I'm 10pdo but now think the witch is on her way. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Maybe not may have been implantation bleeding, think the most common day is 9 days po but 10 and 11 are common too!
> I'm not feeling hopeful myself have really sore crampy pains struggling to get comfy and feel like af may come early, trying to keep positive but bit of a bad day- should have been 20 weeks today, scan was due and we would have found out the sex of the baby :cry:
> 
> Really hoping we got a sticky bean, impossible to have bd'd any more around the right time!!!
> Fx'd for all of in the 2ww really hope we all got our bfps!!
> xxClick to expand...

I hope you're just feeling that because you're preggers...NOT AF! FX'd for you! Sorry today would have been your 20-week scan. :-( Hang in there. I'm with ya, there's no way we could have possibly missed our window either with as much BD'ing was going on in our house right at the right time! Good luck sweetie.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

glbell920 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I've been lurking. Sorry to all the mommies who have lost their angels. I too have lost 2 angels 12wks (April 2008) & 15 weeks (Sept 2011).
> 
> Congrats to all the mommies who have gotten their BFP's!!!!!!
> 
> My husband and I are not TTCing. He actually doesn't want any more. I want 1 more. We accidentally got pregnant and I was devestated to loose my baby Gavin. Now here we are 7 months later and my realized my period was due Friday and had not come so I tested and BFN. Since we weren't trying I figured AF is just late and is on the way. Well now I'm 5 days late. I have tested 4 times (14DPO, 17DPO, 18DPO & 19DPO). I am obsessing and I can hardly function. I have crampy feeling like AF is coming any time. I usually don't have cramps like this for so long before my period....maybe a couple days before.
> 
> So currently CD 38, 19 DPO, AF 5 days late, 4 BFN's, no real symptoms just crampy and feels like AF is coming but NOTHING!!!
> 
> I'm going nuts! Either I'm running to the bathroom thinking AF has come or I'm peeing on a stick. I have one more test left and I'm trying to save it until next week (if I'll need it at all by then).:wacko:




glbell920 said:


> Also, I'm not charting.....since I'm not really TTCing....but once I realized my period was late I started to take my temperature and it was 98.1 this morning which is high (I charted before back in 2008). This is making me think I could be but I may be giving myself false hope :-(

Oh goodness, you poor thing! I hope you get your BFP soon! Your body is playing nasty tricks on you. ugh...it sounds really hopeful though, ESPECIALLY being 5 days late. Sounds so promising!!! Good luck!


----------



## MrsDuck

It looks like I'm not getting a May bfp the witch just got me. Onto June I suppose.


----------



## Sprite2011

MrsDuck said:


> It looks like I'm not getting a May bfp the witch just got me. Onto June I suppose.

Hugs:hugs: have a feeling I will be joining you! did she appear early?
xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi sprite I hope you don't, I want you to get your bfp.

Yes I normally (or should I say used to) have a 31 day cycle but now can't even get close to that.

After my erpc I had bleeding on an off then had a nice gap without bleeding of 22 days (which I thought was my first period after the mmc) but then another bleed after 13 days and now this cycle 23 days.

At least I know I ovulated this time on cd12 but then the witch shows up 11dpo I'm confused???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

This was out right after a strange rain storm on our way home from work tonight. How cool. Maybe a sign i'm preggers... 
 



Attached Files:







20120509_180433[1].jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









20120509_180950[1].jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it is a sign ttcbabyisom we need some good news


----------



## Summer2713

Rainbows are always good signs!
10dpo today....having been feeling on and off strange cramps since 2dpo...headaches, tired, dizzy. Could just be the pollen. This 2ww needs to speeeeeeed up!


----------



## Poppy84

I had strange cramps throughout my TWW too! Looking good!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well girls, totally caved this morning and POAS...BFN but i'm not surprised...still too early...now that i've caved, i'll test again Saturday (12dpo) and then Monday (14 dpo)....geesh! Only reason i tested this morning was because i felt hung over and that's exactly how i felt last time i was pregnant. Woke up with horrible headache and backache and just overall crummy and thought, oh my gosh, i better test. :wacko: Sorry to all of those that i preached to about WAITING...apparently i can't even listen to myself. Had NO intentions of testing yet. I guess the POAS-syndrome/addiction is very real!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha ttcbabyisom I love it. Sorry about your bfn but as you say it's early hopefully you will get your bfp when you next test. I've got everything crossed for you and sprite this month has got to finish on a high with some :bfp: 's


----------



## Sprite2011

Not feeling v convinced today, had horrible cramps this evening just like before af starts weird maybe af on her way early grrrrrr

ttcbabyisom- likely too early your right, wait a few days and see what happens! have managed not to poas yet but only because I can't face a bfp!!
xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Stay positive sprite, the witch has surely made too many early visits already you should be safe. :bfp: all the way


----------



## Summer2713

ttcbabyisom said:


> Well girls, totally caved this morning and POAS...BFN but i'm not surprised...still too early...now that i've caved, i'll test again Saturday (12dpo) and then Monday (14 dpo)....geesh! Only reason i tested this morning was because i felt hung over and that's exactly how i felt last time i was pregnant. Woke up with horrible headache and backache and just overall crummy and thought, oh my gosh, i better test. :wacko: Sorry to all of those that i preached to about WAITING...apparently i can't even listen to myself. Had NO intentions of testing yet. I guess the POAS-syndrome/addiction is very real!

I'll share a secret with you......I tested today also! Shhhhhhh. BFN. We are totally still in the game though. You're symptoms sound great and I'm feeling like I've got something a-brewing also!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> It looks like I'm not getting a May bfp the witch just got me. Onto June I suppose.

I'm so sorry hun. :-( :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Summer2713 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Well girls, totally caved this morning and POAS...BFN but i'm not surprised...still too early...now that i've caved, i'll test again Saturday (12dpo) and then Monday (14 dpo)....geesh! Only reason i tested this morning was because i felt hung over and that's exactly how i felt last time i was pregnant. Woke up with horrible headache and backache and just overall crummy and thought, oh my gosh, i better test. :wacko: Sorry to all of those that i preached to about WAITING...apparently i can't even listen to myself. Had NO intentions of testing yet. I guess the POAS-syndrome/addiction is very real!
> 
> I'll share a secret with you......I tested today also! Shhhhhhh. BFN. We are totally still in the game though. You're symptoms sound great and I'm feeling like I've got something a-brewing also!Click to expand...

Oh girl, I HOPE SO!!! I'll say a prayer for both of us!


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the PMA girls keep it up xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Any update ttcbabyisom or sprite?

Fingers crossed for you both :flower:


----------



## JoLM

I'm 1DPO again and back in the dreaded 2WW already. FX'd I might still get a May BFP. xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi JoLM it's better than waiting to O I'm only on cd3 want to swap haha

You still have time for a may bfp yay keep us posted x


----------



## Sprite2011

Pretty convinced this is not my month now. Have quite a bit of pain on the left side of my tummy feels like someone pinching really hard not sure what is causing it but pretty convinced something to do with af!!

Trying to think that whatever happens I can try again next month, going to try and hold out to test until af is late, due on on either monday or tuesday so if no sign will maybe test on wed but if I can hold out will wait till the weekend!! (I know unlikely!!! :wacko:)
On nights next week so hopefully if nothing on Monday will either be sleeping or working so may take mind off this damn ttc, its toooooooooo hard :brat:

hope everyone having a good weekend? 
xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I was going to wait til I was late too but the witch came early. Don't give up hope just yet you might get a surprise bfp, working late should help to distract you and it will be testing time before you know it.

I'm only cd3 it's going so slowly can't wait to be back I the tww at least I can symptom spot then to help pass the time


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Any update ttcbabyisom or sprite?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you both :flower:

I for sure think i'm out this month and SUPER devastated...i was just so sure of it this month. DAMN SYMPTOMS. My temp took a drop this morning (look at my chart) pretty much confirming it for me. The only miracle that could happen is if the temp goes back up tomorrow above the coverline and then stays there. Don't see that happening. I'm numb. Thanks for checking on me. I hate that. :nope:


----------



## littlemama16

its mothers day in australia so happy mothers day to all the mummies and happy mothers day to all the mummies with angel babies:) i should have been 6 and half months and only had 8 weeks to go but hopeflly get a june BFP for me :) how is everyone going on here??


----------



## Sprite2011

Well pretty convinced now am out for this month, woken up with my usual af cramps and back pain so its only s matter of time before she shows her witchy face :growlmad:
trying to keep positive but we could not have bd'd more last month and the month when we conceived (ntnp), we only bd'd twice!!!! 
Hows everyone else today?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> Well pretty convinced now am out for this month, woken up with my usual af cramps and back pain so its only s matter of time before she shows her witchy face :growlmad:
> trying to keep positive but we could not have bd'd more last month and the month when we conceived (ntnp), we only bd'd twice!!!!
> Hows everyone else today?

Pretty crummy right along there with ya...and a bit confused. My temp spiked this morning so not sure what that's about. Yesterday's drop had me convinced i was out...maybe i still am but is it normal for it to spike like it did this morning this late in the game after a drop like that??? I really thought i had this charting thing down and then this happens. What am i supposed to make of this?
I'm sorry you may be out this month too. :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

ttcbabyisom-:hugs: have replied to your post on a different thread but just wanted to send hugs!!

She hasn't appeared yet but got a weird sharp pain across abdomen worse on the left :shrug: feel a bit wet down there (sorry if tmi :blush:), so keep having to check if af has arrived why is this soooo hard :cry:

xx


----------



## JoLM

Thanks Mrs Duck, you'll be in the TWW before you know it.

Sprite2011, I got a lot sharp pains when I was PG last time, fx'd its good news and likewise ttcbabysiom.


----------



## MrsDuck

stay positive ttcbabyisom and sprite you are not out yet don't forget pregnancy and af symptoms are so very similar I'm still routing for you both I want to see our heading change to UPDATE 4 BFP'S


----------



## Sprite2011

I'm out!! AF arrived this morning, :growlmad: hey ho on to june!! 
Any good news out there? 
ttcbabyisom- any news?

Think we have to change the name of this thread to June BFP!!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

:hugs::hugs: sorry that AF got u hun..here's to another cycle:hugs:

AFM: I am officially 11 days late - I tested on the 7th and it was a BFN - so I refuse to test until after our Ann which is on the 18 of May so will test on the 19th to avoid being grumpy...:nope:


----------



## Poppy84

So sorry af got u. U will be lucky in June and get ur BFP!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no not you too sprite, what has happened this month, hopefully there will be lots of bfp's next month to make up for it.

Any news ttcbabyisom?

Mummywant2be I hope it's good news, hang in there.

June here we all come


----------



## Sprite2011

MrsDuck said:


> Oh no not you too sprite, what has happened this month, hopefully there will be lots of bfp's next month to make up for it.
> 
> Any news ttcbabyisom?
> 
> Mummywant2be I hope it's good news, hang in there.
> 
> June here we all come

I know weird isn't it!!! Trying to think positively if we conceive in June will be near our first wedding anniversary which will be nice! Not sure is possible to bd any more than we did last month but will have to try!!! :haha:
xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So ANOTHER BFN this morningassuming this for sure means no pregnancy this cycle. My temps are completely confusing though. Went down on cd 11 and 12 and then shot back up cd 13 and back down on 14BUT bbt is confusing me because this mornings first temp was 97.26 and took it again right away without moving or anything and it was 97.71. WTH??? Supposed to get AF tomorrowfeel its inevitable at this point and feeling the most down EVER. Just numb. :nope:

Im sorry to all of you that have gotten this same news, I pray that next month is your month. Our month. Please God.


----------



## Sweetz33

Sprite2011 said:


> I'm out!! AF arrived this morning, :growlmad: hey ho on to june!!
> Any good news out there?
> ttcbabyisom- any news?
> 
> Think we have to change the name of this thread to June BFP!!!

Added June lol 

Damn that :witch:

I was in tears yesterday. It was a very hard m.d. Our angel would of been due in less then a month...my dd was not near me...and ss was being an ass...and to top it off my daughters god mom, is due in less then a month and she is having a little boy...I bawled when I found out and then got very angry. I have been praying for a little boy...and now on my due date...she is having one. :cry: at least my bil noticed I was having a hard time and went out and got me a large bar of Godiva chocolate. (smart man) lol today is the last day DH works morning shift so at least I will have him around more which should help.


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree sprite we have been bd'ing so much since mmc we can't do much more, hopefully this will be our cycle. It's my anniversary this month which was why I wanted a may bfp so much but oh we'll June it is.

Ttcbabyisom your body is just toying with you, I hope you wake up tomorrow to a bfp instead of the witch

Sweetz you poor thing you are having a tough time of things at the moment glad your dh is on a change of shift and is at home more to spoil you. 

I hope it's going to rain bfp's in june after the poor turn out of them in may.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> I'm out!! AF arrived this morning, :growlmad: hey ho on to june!!
> Any good news out there?
> ttcbabyisom- any news?
> 
> Think we have to change the name of this thread to June BFP!!!

DAMN WITCH. Sorry! No AF for me yet but I'm not supposed to start until tomorrow. I'll keep you posted. Spotty again today though. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MummyWant2be said:


> :hugs::hugs: sorry that AF got u hun..here's to another cycle:hugs:
> 
> AFM: I am officially 11 days late - I tested on the 7th and it was a BFN - so I refuse to test until after our Ann which is on the 18 of May so will test on the 19th to avoid being grumpy...:nope:

Goodness, GOOD LUCK! 11 days late and i would for sure think i was preggers. Wow, you have great willpower to wait to test. Good for you. It sounds very promising to me. I think this is your BFP! :dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

Thank you guys! Don't know what I would do without my b&b ladies!!
Now feeling pretty mad!! Maybe hormones but really cross :growlmad:

Hubby away with work today and text him to say :witch: had arrived, he was pretty gutted too, just warned him we will have to double our efforts- he seemed quite happy with that!! Just worried a bit that bding may just become about babies rather than a fun thing as am aware could get obsessed (actually read that as am obsessed!!:blush:)

ttcbabyisom- :hugs: 

well now going to motivate myself to go to work, hate nights, never sleep well in the day so by the weekend will be pretty crazy!!

Have decided that on sat night am going to get dressed up and go out for a boozy meal with hubby, not been drinking alcohol for so long 1 night isn't going to hurt!!!
xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite2011 said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Oh no not you too sprite, what has happened this month, hopefully there will be lots of bfp's next month to make up for it.
> 
> Any news ttcbabyisom?
> 
> Mummywant2be I hope it's good news, hang in there.
> 
> June here we all come
> 
> I know weird isn't it!!! Trying to think positively if we conceive in June will be near our first wedding anniversary which will be nice! Not sure is possible to bd any more than we did last month but will have to try!!! :haha:
> xxClick to expand...

I'm with ya...not sure how it's possible for us to BD any more either...ugh...i think it's just all about timing. Not sure what we're going to do this next cycle...i'm thinking switch it up and try every other day starting cycle day 9 or 10 up until the last few fertile days and then every day until after O.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Sprite2011 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out!! AF arrived this morning, :growlmad: hey ho on to june!!
> Any good news out there?
> ttcbabyisom- any news?
> 
> Think we have to change the name of this thread to June BFP!!!
> 
> Added June lol
> 
> Damn that :witch:
> 
> I was in tears yesterday. It was a very hard m.d. Our angel would of been due in less then a month...my dd was not near me...and ss was being an ass...and to top it off my daughters god mom, is due in less then a month and she is having a little boy...I bawled when I found out and then got very angry. I have been praying for a little boy...and now on my due date...she is having one. :cry: at least my bil noticed I was having a hard time and went out and got me a large bar of Godiva chocolate. (smart man) lol today is the last day DH works morning shift so at least I will have him around more which should help.Click to expand...

Sweetz, i've been wondering about you, how you've been. So sorry for all that crap and all these babies around you and it being a hard m.d. for you and your original dd drawing nearer. I'm so sorry for all of it. I'm feeling it too. It sucks. At least we can all be there for each other. This is nice. I pray you get your June BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Sprite2011

Thought I got it right this month but think am going to try the SMEP this cycle, bd'd day before +opk day of +opk both days of peak on cbfm and some how still missed the bl**dy egg!!!
Can't believe the month i did get pregnant bd'd twice!!!!!!
maybe uterus lining still rubbish after erpc???

fx'd we will ALL get our bfp's next month
xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Well I am officially the evil stepmother....I changed the wifi code on the wireless so ss can no longer access it. GOODBYE Facebook! I swear if my DH tells him the new passcode I'm staying with my sister for a few days....and changing the passcode again....he babies that boy soooo much and he is a spoiled BRAT!!!! Argh! My daughter even says he is annoying and a bit stupid...she knows that school comes first....what is his problem. :growlmad:

Well off to pick up DH at work....bbl BnB chicas!


----------



## MrsDuck

When i fell pregnant i started bleeding as normal but it only lasted for one day then it stopped I waited a few days but didn't get any more, I took a pregnancy test as a bit of a joke and it was positive I couldnt believe it, so you're not out yet ttcbabyisom 

A good night out a nice meal and a nice bottle of wine sounds good to me, I think we could all do with that including all our dh's or oh's

I hope nights aren't too bad for you sprite

I have no idea what our plan is for this cycle maybe keep it simple and just bd every other day cd8 to af to cover all bases. Not sure how I'll cope without poas though

Sweetz I bet you were popular in your house, I hope the war is over soon.

Roll on June


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy birthday poppy (I just read it on another thread)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> When i fell pregnant i started bleeding as normal but it only lasted for one day then it stopped I waited a few days but didn't get any more, I took a pregnancy test as a bit of a joke and it was positive I couldnt believe it, so you're not out yet ttcbabyisom
> 
> A good night out a nice meal and a nice bottle of wine sounds good to me, I think we could all do with that including all our dh's or oh's
> 
> I hope nights aren't too bad for you sprite
> 
> I have no idea what our plan is for this cycle maybe keep it simple and just bd every other day cd8 to af to cover all bases. Not sure how I'll cope without poas though
> 
> Sweetz I bet you were popular in your house, I hope the war is over soon.
> 
> Roll on June

Well i would have more faith in that thought if i hadn't temped this cycle...my chart is telling me i'm not preggers. :-( Thanks though for the wonderful words of encouragement.


----------



## Sweetz33

The war has subsided some, but far from over. At least DH and I are on the same page now. SS a little better but still pushing it. Giving my self a nice face masque and praying he comes out so it scares the shit out of him hahaha!!! I am so evil!!! Nothing like your evil stepmother with a green face sitting at her laptop! Does anyone have a camera lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> The war has subsided some, but far from over. At least DH and I are on the same page now. SS a little better but still pushing it. Giving my self a nice face masque and praying he comes out so it scares the shit out of him hahaha!!! I am so evil!!! Nothing like your evil stepmother with a green face sitting at her laptop! Does anyone have a camera lol

You crack me up!


----------



## MrsDuck

I think you should post a photo give us a chuckle sweetz


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> I think you should post a photo give us a chuckle sweetz

Awww damn wish I saw this before I took it off! Maybe I'll do another and post a pic hehe


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:bfn: and :witch: yesterday so Im out for May. :sad2: On to cycle #4already on day 2 so thats good.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no ttcbabyisom not you as well, were there contraceptives in the water this month? I hope we all get our bfp's in June 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweetz33

Ss tlc! :cry:


----------



## Sprite2011

MrsDuck said:


> Oh no ttcbabyisom not you as well, were there contraceptives in the water this month? I hope we all get our bfp's in June
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yep something has gone very wrong!!! Sorry she got you too ttcbabyisom :hugs:
Really hope we get our June BFPs!! bit worried cos hubby is going to have to be away a lot over next few months swear if is during my fertile time am going to phone his boss and explain in graphic detail why he is needed at home :haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

Sprite2011 said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Oh no ttcbabyisom not you as well, were there contraceptives in the water this month? I hope we all get our bfp's in June
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Yep something has gone very wrong!!! Sorry she got you too ttcbabyisom :hugs:
> Really hope we get our June BFPs!! bit worried cos hubby is going to have to be away a lot over next few months swear if is during my fertile time am going to phone his boss and explain in graphic detail why he is needed at home :haha:Click to expand...

Lol!

And I meant TTC not tlc...damn auto correct...:growlmad:


----------



## MummyWant2be

AF arrived after being late for 12 days :(

on to cycle #8

Bring on June's BFP's


----------



## MrsDuck

Sprite2011 said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Oh no ttcbabyisom not you as well, were there contraceptives in the water this month? I hope we all get our bfp's in June
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Yep something has gone very wrong!!! Sorry she got you too ttcbabyisom :hugs:
> Really hope we get our June BFPs!! bit worried cos hubby is going to have to be away a lot over next few months swear if is during my fertile time am going to phone his boss and explain in graphic detail why he is needed at home :haha:Click to expand...

Haha :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry the witch got you mummywant2be :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

Hi everyone.........just in........bfp!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







preggo2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5









preggo5.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sweetz33

mammaspath said:


> Hi everyone.........just in........bfp!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Yay! Congrats! Updated headline to 3 :bfp:


----------



## Sprite2011

Yay mammaspath!!! Fantastic news, we tried the smep past month but missed day 10 cos I had a migraine going to do it this month even if I am dying!!!
Did you do the day of +opk then 2 nights after or 3? Couldn't have :sex: any more last month but fx'f june is our month for our rainbow baby

congrats again :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Fantastic news mammaspath, congratulations. I hope we all join you this cycle


----------



## littlemama16

congrats mammaspath happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

Congrats mammaspath - Awesome News :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## JoLM

Congratulations mammaspath, my fx'd that I might join you at the end of the week. xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

GL JoLM for your test at the end of the week


----------



## mammaspath

JoLM said:


> Congratulations mammaspath, my fx'd that I might join you at the end of the week. xxx

i hope to goodness so!


----------



## JoLM

Hi all,

I've had a bit of an up and down week. I did a First Response test on Weds BFN and did a cheapie amazon this evening, I had a very faint pink BFP. 

I'm due tomorrow and will try testing again tomorrow with a digital. Don't think i'll sleep much tonight. xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

JoLM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had a bit of an up and down week. I did a First Response test on Weds BFN and did a cheapie amazon this evening, I had a very faint pink BFP.
> 
> I'm due tomorrow and will try testing again tomorrow with a digital. Don't think i'll sleep much tonight. xxx

Ooooo so exciting! I wouldn't be able to sleep either! FX'd JoLM!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooooohh exciting good luck for your next test JoLM


----------



## Sprite2011

Exciting JoLM!! 

I had my peak on my cbfm day 11 so early but have been having ewcm and O pains and cramping so think today is ovulation day! Seem to remember Oing early the v first moth of using this but cycle was still 27 or 28 days. 

Still doing smep so bd'd 6 8 9 (for fun:blush:) 10, and 11 before hubby went to work overnight Know its unlikely to conceive after ovulation but still going to do 3 days then have night off before 1 more go- am totally exhausted though so really hope get my bfp as although hubby wants a baby think he's starting to feel that the only reason we have sex it to catch the egg (which it kind of is!!), going to wait until def no ovulation and be nice to him ahem :blush:

If we conceive this month the due date will be Valentines day, we found out our babies heart had stopped beating in the 15th of feb so would be cool to have something to take may mind of it

Hows everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Sprite2011 said:


> Exciting JoLM!!
> 
> I had my peak on my cbfm day 11 so early but have been having ewcm and O pains and cramping so think today is ovulation day! Seem to remember Oing early the v first moth of using this but cycle was still 27 or 28 days.
> 
> Still doing smep so bd'd 6 8 9 (for fun:blush:) 10, and 11 before hubby went to work overnight Know its unlikely to conceive after ovulation but still going to do 3 days then have night off before 1 more go- am totally exhausted though so really hope get my bfp as although hubby wants a baby think he's starting to feel that the only reason we have sex it to catch the egg (which it kind of is!!), going to wait until def no ovulation and be nice to him ahem :blush:
> 
> If we conceive this month the due date will be Valentines day, we found out our babies heart had stopped beating in the 15th of feb so would be cool to have something to take may mind of it
> 
> Hows everyone else doing? :hugs:

I am past O too...but we had so much fun smep'n so why stop hehe!


----------



## JoLM

afraid the up and down is continuing the CB digital had "Not Pregnant" this morning, I have admit did drink lots of water during the night. I've now run out of HPT so Hubby was put on mission to buy different pregnancy tests on his lunch break today.

I've also had a bit of cramp in stomach and lower back but no where near has painful as usual AF warning signs. Everything is still crossed at the moment.


----------



## JoLM

Bad news, woke up this morning and AF had started. Looks like i'm joining you guys trying for a June BFP, we're on holiday this month and with the jubilee bank holiday plenty of time to spend some quality time with hubby. 

I'm also giving up on testing before AF due. xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aaaww a valentines baby would be lovely, fingers crossed for you sprite

Oh no JoLM so sorry the witch got you

Afm in the boring tww too so nothing much to report here, just enjoying sitting in the sun making the most of the lovely weather reading 'before I go to sleep' has anyone read it?


----------



## Sprite2011

Bit worried may have ballsed things up so to speak! Had peak cbfm with ewcm on day 11 as well as twinges on left side figured oh good am going to O soon (have had peak on day 11 before i had my mc), then day 12 peak, then for some stupid reason decided to poas- cb smiley one at 10.45 today and it fricking smiled ARGHHH now not sure if o'd when i thought or if not, have bd'd so much over last few days think will have drained hubby reserves, suppose am going to have to count today o day (although no ewcm??!!) and bd today- (done this morning:blush:), and for next 3 days I know its stupid but just thought I had it worked out!!:shrug:
Why oh why did I poas am idiot!! 
Hows everyone else doing??


----------



## MrsDuck

I had the urge to poas today for some reason too but resisted as only have a few opks left. I talked myself out of it coz I didn't have ewcm anymore, but you say you haven't either sprite? Strange

Now I'm confused I thought I was getting to know the signs now but oh no maybe I should keep poas???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sorry for being mia lately! After last cycle's s let down, i went into a funk and during that same time, they let a load of people go at work and i was scared to death of getting fired. I did not lose my job and have since been reassigned and have been very sad and depressed about it. As of today, I'm starting to feel better but all of that stress has kept my mind off the baby-making for a bit but I think might also have messed up my cycle. My chart is all over the place right now. My temp would indicate a possible early O this cycle but i had a positive OPK yesterday and a very faint one today. I'm not supposed to O until tomorrow...having O cramps today so hopefully things are on track. If not, not sure we did it the right days but i think we've done it enough this month to catch the eggy so FINGERS CROSSED! I'll go back through all of the posts I've missed to catch up but I hope EVERYONE is doing well and I can't wait to hear about any new BFP's since I've been mia.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome back ttcbabyisom I was wondering if you were ok as you haven't been around, glad you didn't lose your job. Fingers crossed there will be a good supply of bfp's this month

:dust:


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey guys hows everything going? Any one gearing up for our first June bfp??

afm: well just still plodding along in the 2 ww the fact I have hurt my back and am in fricking agony somewhat helps with lack of symptom spotting, have never hurt my back before and my god its sooooo sore! Had to have the day off work, but am working the weekend when all in the UK will be celebrating and having street parties :growlmad: hey ho!!

Still not really sure when I ov'd but have been using the fertility friend thing (without the temp bit!!) and it puts ov at cd 12 with data from my cbfm (2nd peak) even with the +opk on the 13th so hope its right. 
Figure if no bfp this month will start trying to temp but shift work and the fact I wake a lot during the night prob won't give me that accurate results but am getting bit frustrated now!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend wherever you are in the world :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi sprite sorry to hear about your back I hope it gets better soon and boo you have to work over the weekend. I'm with you not sure if I o'ed, thought I did cd12 but I stupidly peed on an opk today and it was positive so now don't know if I am oing late or it is a surge before af or if it is the start of a bfp, obviously I'm hoping for the latter but time will tell???

That's why I don't temp either, both me and dh are light sleepers so we keep waking each other up thoughout the night and I tend to sleep with a leg out of bed.

Good luck on getting your bfp this month x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Good luck everyone on this thread for their BFP's this month! My fingers are crossed! I'm confused with my chart and trying not to stress or worry about it so we'll see how that goes! :dust: to EVERYONE!!!


----------



## littlemama16

well ladies i ad a bit of brown spotting yesterday at 13dpo and today have red spotting so think i am out this month on to next month ( gosh i am sick of saying that lol ) but cant wait to hear everyones bfps start rolling in :)


----------



## lch28

hello ladies
i got my bfp today=]
i hope that everyone joins me soon
i used soft cups and i think those are what did it!


----------



## littlemama16

lch28 said:


> hello ladies
> i got my bfp today=]
> i hope that everyone joins me soon
> i used soft cups and i think those are what did it!

CONGRATS a very happy and healthy 9 months so happy for you xx


----------



## lch28

thank you hun


----------



## Sprite2011

lch28 said:


> hello ladies
> i got my bfp today=]
> i hope that everyone joins me soon
> i used soft cups and i think those are what did it!

YAY!! massive congratulations! :happydance:
H&H 9 months
ps what are soft cups? Have heard of them but only on here! :blush:
xx


----------



## Tawn

lch28 said:


> hello ladies
> i got my bfp today=]
> i hope that everyone joins me soon
> i used soft cups and i think those are what did it!

Congrats lch! Sending you loads of sticky baby dust!

Can I ask how many DPO you were and did you test before? Searching in the dark for hope at 11/12DPO when I got a bfn this morning


----------



## MrsDuck

Littlemama so sorry you are spotting I hope it's not af

Tawn fingers crossed for us and our bfn's today I hope tomorrow they will be bfp's for us instead


----------



## Sprite2011

littlemama16 said:


> well ladies i ad a bit of brown spotting yesterday at 13dpo and today have red spotting so think i am out this month on to next month ( gosh i am sick of saying that lol ) but cant wait to hear everyones bfps start rolling in :)

Sorry the:witch: arrived :hugs:

Tawn and Mrs Duck fx'd for both of you getting your bfp's in the next couple of days! Remember hcg increases really fast in early pregnancy so what is a bfn one day can be a bfp the next!!
xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks sprite I really hope you are right, I was really down after testing this morning.

When are you thinking of testing?


----------



## Sprite2011

MrsDuck said:


> Thanks sprite I really hope you are right, I was really down after testing this morning.
> 
> When are you thinking of testing?

AF due on sunday, I think, but cycle bit weird this month so when will arrive is anyone's guess!! Will try and hold out and see if she appears and if not will test fx'd I can hold out!!!
GL xx


----------



## lch28

mrs duck i hope it becomes a bfp you are not out until the witch shows

Sprite2011 - https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/softcup.html
there is a website of them. they are little cups almost like a divacup used for periods but have been discovered that you can insert them right after BDing to keep the spermies up there. i love them. you don't leak at all!!! you can leave it in for up to 12 hours. when i took them out there was hardly any semen left 

Tawn - hun i got my bfp at 9dpo but some people don't even implant till 12dpo there is still hope


----------



## MrsDuck

I wish I had your willpower sprite, fingers crossed the witch doesn't show and you get your bfp

Ich what about if you end up blocking the spermies out? Not sure about the softcups but they seem to have worked for you, I don't know whether to try them or not???


----------



## lch28

thats what i was scared of !! so after bding i put my legs up for 20-30 mins then i put the soft cups in. all the sperm would have gone up by then anyways and the soft cup just insured that it doesn't come back out.


----------



## Sprite2011

MrsDuck said:


> I wish I had your willpower sprite, fingers crossed the witch doesn't show and you get your bfp
> 
> Ich what about if you end up blocking the spermies out? Not sure about the softcups but they seem to have worked for you, I don't know whether to try them or not???

Not willpower just expecting her to arrive not v convinced will actually ever get pregnant again! Only have digital tests and would rather see af than not pregnant!! 

Any good news?!
xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Another bfn this morning so convinced I'm out so I've ordered some more opks ic hpts and a couple of frer's so I'm armed for next cycle


----------



## ttcbabyisom

lch28 said:


> hello ladies
> i got my bfp today=]
> i hope that everyone joins me soon
> i used soft cups and i think those are what did it!

Yay, CONGRATULATIONS!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sprite, Tawn and Mrs. Duck, my fingers are CROSSED for all of you!!! I hope this is the month for you girls!  Fx'd for me too as i'll be testing starting sunday at 10 dpo.


----------



## Tawn

That's really sweet ttc, and my fingers are definitely x'd for you as well but I am pretty sure I am out! I guess if AF doesn't show today I will test tomorrow and we will know for sure.

Good luck sunday!


----------



## MrsDuck

You are not out Tawn we just implanted late, PMA

Hi ttc hope you are well, fingers crossed this is all our month xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww thanks Mrs Duck. Feeling very crampy now so pretty sure she is on her way. But I was already prepared for it so when she does show her face I won't be surprised. But I have my fx'd for you hun!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I had a significant temp drop this morning and I'm HOPING and PRAYING that it's the infamous implantation dip which happens b/w 7-10 dpo...I'm 9 dpo today...no spotting yet though. [-o&lt; I'm hoping it jumps back up tomorrow. Please God...my angel baby would have been due next Friday the 15th and I'm trying not to dread the day but I totally do as I'm also due to get :af: that day. Ugh...please pray for me that I get my :bfp:this cycle and if not, pray that I only cry for a day or two and then pick myself back up and move on to cycle #5. Thanks all you lovely ladies. You're the best. :flower::hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttcbabyisom You won't need cycle #5 you are going to get your bfp this cycle. There have been so many bfp's this month I really hope you join them xx

Afm still no sign of the witch, I seem to be in limbo land, bfn yesterday but no sign of the witch either I'm cd31 when I used to be a 30 cycle and since mmc I haven't had a cycle longer than 23 days?? I did however have a late positive opk on cd23this cycle so I could be 8dpo?


----------



## Pebbles11

Hi ladies.... Mega excited here as I have got my bfp!!! Got it last week on hols. Pink line at 12 dpo and much darker line at 16 dpo. And guess what.... I implanted at 5dpo! So it does happen! I mc'd first pregnancy in April so this was 2nd cycle after mc. Been having acupuncture andchinese herbs, I think it helped. Xxx baby dust to all of you.


----------



## lch28

congrats!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pebbles11 said:


> Hi ladies.... Mega excited here as I have got my bfp!!! Got it last week on hols. Pink line at 12 dpo and much darker line at 16 dpo. And guess what.... I implanted at 5dpo! So it does happen! I mc'd first pregnancy in April so this was 2nd cycle after mc. Been having acupuncture andchinese herbs, I think it helped. Xxx baby dust to all of you.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------

